# Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April


> *Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu ​*http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=481&Itemid=489
> 
> Wie zu erwarten stimmten die Delegierten in Berlin dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV und damit dem erlöschen des DAV zu.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259801
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Wurde natürlich wie im VDSF auch beim zweiten Mal nicht geheim abgestimmt (formal vollkommen legal!).......

Nur um diese Formalie auch anzumerken ;-))


----------



## ha.jo (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Zur Abrundung noch die offizielle Erklärung des DAV zur "gelungenen" Fusion.|rolleyes

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=481&Itemid=489


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Zur Abrundung noch die offizielle Erklärung des DAV zur "gelungenen" Fusion.|rolleyes
> 
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=481&Itemid=489




Zitat von da:
"Die organisierte deutsche Anglerschaft kann auf starke Wurzeln zurückblicken"

*Was nutzt die Wurzel noch wenn man den Baum fällt ???#t*


----------



## ...andreas.b... (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Zitat von da:
"Aus je sechs Vertretern beider Verbände wurde eine 12er-Kommission  gebildet, welche die in den Verbänden vorhandenen unterschiedlichen  Auffassungen zu beraten und für beide Seiten akzeptierbare  Lösungsvorschläge zu erarbeiten hatte. Die Ergebnisse wurden den  Mitgliedern zur Diskussion übergeben."

Oh, das hatt ich vergessen! 
Na, dann.


----------



## Dok (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat von da:
> "Die organisierte deutsche Anglerschaft kann auf starke Wurzeln zurückblicken"
> 
> *Was nutzt die Wurzel noch wenn man den Baum fällt ???#t*




... bei mir im Garten stehen auch noch ein paar Baumstümpfe / Wurzelballen. Aber die Bäume sind schon lange Geschichte...


----------



## Knispel (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Zitat von da:
> "Aus je sechs Vertretern beider Verbände wurde eine 12er-Kommission  gebildet, welche die in den Verbänden vorhandenen unterschiedlichen  Auffassungen zu beraten und für beide Seiten akzeptierbare  Lösungsvorschläge zu erarbeiten hatte. Die Ergebnisse wurden den  Mitgliedern zur Diskussion übergeben."
> 
> Oh, das hatt ich vergessen!
> Na, dann.



und wenn jetzt irgent etwas nicht stimmt, hat die 12er Kommission die schuld weil schlecht gearbeitet, bevor Herr M die absägte ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

@Dok

Auch die beste Wurzel verrottet leider über kurz oder lang wenn der Baum fehlt.#t

Bzw. in diesem Fall wird man zügig Gras säen über der guten Wurzel, um sie   schnellstmöglichst  vergessen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Auf der Sitzung wurde wohl wieder von Markstein von Fusion auf Augenhöhe fabuliert - der richtige Begriff ist laut Gesetz im Umwandlungsgesetz nach wie vor aber eben immer noch Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme (Alternative wäre Verschmelzung durch Neugründung).

Siehe dazu:
Umwandlung von rechtsfähigen Vereinen
http://www.bpg-muenster.de/Dateien/...0-03-23.Skript.Verschmelzung.von.Vereinen.pdf

Es gibt rechtlich nunmal keine "Fusion auf Augenhöhe", auch wenn das immer wieder behauptet wird. 

Ist zudem auch klar auf der DAV-Seite im aktuellen Kommentar zu lesen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=481&Itemid=489


> soll die Verschmelzung *durch Aufnahme des DAV in den VDSF *erfolgen



Ebenso sind die Mehrheitsverhältnisse klar und logisch, wenn ein kleinerer  Verein in einen größeren eintritt um zu verschmelzen.

Was man ja an den Personalwahlen auch sieht, wo in Präsidium, Gesamtpräsidium und Mitgliederversammlung klar ehemalige VDSFler die  klare, eindeutige Mehrheit haben werden.

Wir werden ja nun wohl irgendwann mitkriegen, was der neue Verband mit seiner neuen/alten Führung nun wirklich will - Frau Dr. will ja *jetzt endlich* anfangen Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten um ein Programm und dessen Finanzierung dann hinzukriegen..

Das mal von der 12er-Kommission gemeinsam erarbeitete Grundsatzpapier kanns ja wohl kaum sein, sonst hätte man dass ja problemlos festgeschrieben vorher - dazu war ja aber scheinbar keine Mehrheit zu bekommen.




Dann freuen wir uns auf die sicher kompetente Arbeit und lassen uns überraschen, ob dann wirklich der Schwanz mit dem Hund wackeln wird...........


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Zitat von da:
> "Aus je sechs Vertretern beider Verbände wurde eine 12er-Kommission  gebildet, welche die in den Verbänden vorhandenen unterschiedlichen  Auffassungen zu beraten und für beide Seiten akzeptierbare  Lösungsvorschläge zu erarbeiten hatte. Die Ergebnisse wurden den  Mitgliedern zur Diskussion übergeben."
> 
> Oh, das hatt ich vergessen!
> Na, dann.



Soviel Augen hat das neue Präsidium garnicht, wie bei dem Text ausgewischt werden....

Trotzdem:
"Mund abputzen und weitermachen" #h


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Für die organisierten Angler soll ja vieles besser werden heißt es.
Was diese Fusion dazu beiträgt ist mir aber immer noch nicht klar.
Für mich bleibt nur die frage und da bin ich jetzt mal ganz egoistisch. Was passiert mit mir, dem nicht organisierten Angler ?

Was wird der zukünftige Verband mir für Steine in den Weg legen, oder was wird getan um mir trotzdem Kohle aus den Taschen zu leiern ? 
Warscheinlich läuft es darauf hinaus, dass ich irgendwie doch in den Verband eintreten muss um Angeln zu können/dürfen. Aber eigentlich geht das doch garnicht da ich ja meine Fischerprüfung beim Staat abgelegt habe und das meiste doch eh Staatlich ist und der Verbad doch garnicht soviel einfluss hat um mich zu beschränken, oder sehe ich das falsch ??

Vielleicht versteht jemand meine befürchtungen oder kann meinen ausführungn folgen.
Bin gerade etwas ratlos ?
Was wird bei dem ganzen auf mich nicht organisierten zu kommen ?


----------



## ha.jo (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat von da:
> "Die organisierte deutsche Anglerschaft kann auf starke Wurzeln zurückblicken"
> 
> *Was nutzt die Wurzel noch wenn man den Baum fällt ???#t*



Wenn in der Wurzel vereinzelt noch Kraft steckt, bilden sich neue Triebe.
Beobachte ich im Garten.
Unterstützt man diese kann ein neuer Baum entstehen.
Der Wille und Einsatz ist entscheidend.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Was passiert mit mir, dem nicht organisierten Angler ?




Nicht gecheckt ?

*Du bist kein Angler, da nicht organisiert.*

Du bist einer der glaubt ein Angler zu sein, weil Du ab und zu mal eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hast.


----------



## ha.jo (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nach der Pleite sollte wir die Türen offen lassen.


Stimmt.
Geschlossene Türen halten die verbrauchte Luft im inneren und verhindern den Zugang für Frischluft.


----------



## Wegberger (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo,



> Nach der Pleite sollte wir die Türen offen lassen.



Genau .... um alle neuen Verbote und Hindernisse hereinzulassen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht gecheckt ?
> 
> *Du bist kein Angler, da nicht organisiert.*
> 
> Du bist einer der glaubt ein Angler zu sein, weil Du ab und zu mal eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hast.



Dann soll es halt so sein. 

Was bleibt mir dann letzendlich ? Selbst einen Verbandgründen mit den 2 Mio. nicht-organisierten Anglern die dann folglich doch organisiert wären ?

Ich befürchte das die ja was aushecken um uns nicht organisierte auch noch irgendwie hinein zu lotsen. Den  wen man sich mal die Zahlen ansieht sind wir ja in der Mehrzahl und für ihre knappen Kassen wäre das ein aufwind. Also faktoe mehr Geld zum verschleudern.


----------



## Frankia (10. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Endlich ist dieses leidige Thema vorbei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Das geht ja jetzt erst richtig los..

Da um eine (Kon)Fusion zu erreichen ja alle strittigen Punkte vorher nicht geklärt wurden.

Auch wenn der DAV vorsorglich schon mal darauf verzichtet hat, ihm wichtige Positionen vorher festschreiben zu lassen..............

Jetzt erst will ja Frau Dr. mal anfangen, Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten um dann Ziele festzulegen (bin immer noch der Meinung, das hätte vor einer Übernahme des DAV geschehen sollen) und dann danach einen Haushalt aufzustellen.

Wenn die in den VDSF/DAFV eingetretenen DAVler dann jetzt doch noch versuchen wollen, das, was nicht vorher festgeschrieben wurde, jetzt nachher gegen eine Mehrheit im VDSF/DAFV durchzusetzen, wirds sicher auch spannend werden, was da dann wirklich rauskommt..

Und die Verteilungskämpfe um die Kohle werden auch sicher für viel weitere "Unterhaltung" sorgen..

Und wie dann die Positionen des VDSF/DAFV bez. Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angeln, Casting wichtiger als Angeln, nationale und internationale Wettangeln, Setzkescherverbote, Nachtangelverbote, Betretungsverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc. aussehen werden, darüber werden wir dann auch berichten wenn sich die (Kon)Fusionäre da einig werden (wollen sie ja angeblich bis November)..

Bis dahin gelten logischerweise ja die alten VDSF-Regeln erstmal weiter, da der DAV ja in den VDSF/DAFV aufgenommen wurde.


Da dies alles nicht vorher geklärt wurde und der DAV bisher im Rahmen der Fusionsverhandlungen alle seine Versprechen gegenüber den Anglern gebrochen hat, ist damit ja durch die Abstimmung der Delegierten im DAV  zum Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV die weitere Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler erst richtig zementiert worden.

Vom VDSF/DAFV war ja eh nichts anderes zu erwarten...


----------



## Lautertaler (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Also für mich kann es nur besser werden, komme aus Rheinlandpfalz...:vik:


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Hallo,

ich hoffe ja das der DAV jetzt schnell seine "Angler-Verdummungs- Homepage" aus dem Netz nimmt. Sonst wäre das ja schon fast böswilliger Betrug am ahnungslosen Leser.

Versunken in den Ruinen der eigenen Unfähigkeit ....


----------



## Knispel (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Genau .... um alle neuen Verbote und Hindernisse hereinzulassen.


 
Bleib mal locker - wir werden blühenden Zeiten entgegen gehen ! Wo bekomme ich als Niedersachse ( das "böse" Niedersachsen nicht das "treue" ) Poolkarten für Meck-Pom, oder zahle ich zu der Gruppe, die sich nicht Angler nennen dürfen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Bleib mal locker - wir werden blühenden Zeiten entgegen gehen ! Wo bekomme ich als Niedersachse ( das "böse" Niedersachsen nicht das "treue" ) Poolkarten für Meck-Pom, oder zahle ich zu der Gruppe, die sich nicht Angler nennen dürfen ?



Kannste schon immer kaufen, für 180€ im Jahr biste dabei.#6


----------



## Knispel (10. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Da ich ja dem "bösen" Niedersächsischen Verband angehöre bin ich jetzt richtig gespannt, ob ich nun der Gruppe Angler zugeteilt werden, die sich nicht Angler nennen dürfen, da sie nur hin und wieder die Rute in die Hand nehme. Mal sehen, ob ich überhaupt noch Gastscheine für die Fliegenfischerbäche im DAFV - Land bekomme.


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Hallo Knipsel,



> Gastscheine für die Fliegenfischerbäche



Wieso ? Bist so scharf auf Monsanto - Salmoniden ?????


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo,



> Wo bekomme ich als Niedersachse ( das "böse" Niedersachsen nicht das "treue" ) Poolkarten für Meck-Pom



wartet mal ein, zwei Jahre ab .... dann könnt ihr euch in NDS mit günstigen Gewässern im abgewickelten DAV-Land eindecken.


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wartet mal ein, zwei Jahre ab .... dann könnt ihr euch in NDS mit günstigen Gewässern im abgewickelten DAV-Land eindecken.




da stehen schon ganz Andere in den Startlöchern. :q
Wir haben in der Vergangenheit schon zu viel für einen Euro verscheuert, noch mal wird es nicht so einfach.


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo,



> Wir haben in der Vergangenheit schon ganz anderes für einen Euro verscheuert



Supie ... Marktwirtschaft verstanden :vik:


----------



## meckpomm (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannste schon immer kaufen, für 180€ im Jahr biste dabei.#6



Moin,

Oder einfach Mitglied werden, das ist selbst im ersten Jahr schon billiger und geht ohne Wesenstest, Warteliste und Herkunftsnachweis. Oder einfach mal bei dem hochgeschätzten VDSF Niedersachsen nachfragen, ob es Austauschkarten gibt. Der DAV Sachsen-Anhalt, DAV Brandenburg und selbst die Polen dürfen ja seit Jahren bei Bedarf für meist nur einen Zehner im Jahr beim LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern(VDSF) "einfallen".

Gruß
Rene


----------



## antonio (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Oder einfach Mitglied werden, das ist selbst im ersten Jahr schon billiger und geht ohne Wesenstest, Warteliste und Herkunftsnachweis. Oder einfach mal bei dem hochgeschätzten VDSF Niedersachsen nachfragen, ob es Austauschkarten gibt. Der DAV Sachsen-Anhalt, DAV Brandenburg und selbst die Polen dürfen ja seit Jahren bei Bedarf für meist nur einen Zehner im Jahr beim LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern(VDSF) "einfallen".
> 
> ...



thüringen hast du noch vergessen.
austauschkarten gibts aber nur für die, die im gegenzug auch ihre gewässer oder ihren pool zur verfügung stellen, deswegen ja das wörtchen "austausch".
ich wüßte nicht daß nds nen pool hat und diesen dann zur verfügung stellt oder aber auch entsprechend gewässer zur verfügung stellt.
deswegen wirds wohl nichts mit austauschkarten.
das ist immer geben und nehmen und nicht nur nehmen.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Servus Antonio



antonio schrieb:


> ...
> das ist immer geben und nehmen und nicht nur nehmen.
> ...



Die Mehrzahl der Angler versteht aber nunmal mehr vom Nehmen, als vom Geben...


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo,




> Die Mehrzahl der Angler versteht aber nunmal mehr vom Nehmen, als vom Geben



und auch der neue Verband .... wird nur eins machen .... euch das Angelhobby (so wie ihr es liebt) nehmen


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Onkel Wegberger erklärt dem Ossi die Welt...

ein kleiner Abriss "nur" aus diesem Thread



Wegberger schrieb:


> Genau .... um alle neuen Verbote und Hindernisse hereinzulassen.






Wegberger schrieb:


> wartet mal ein, zwei Jahre ab .... dann könnt ihr euch in NDS mit  günstigen Gewässern im abgewickelten DAV-Land eindecken.





Wegberger schrieb:


> Supie ... Marktwirtschaft verstanden :vik:





Wegberger schrieb:


> und auch der neue Verband .... wird nur eins machen .... euch das Angelhobby (so wie ihr es liebt) nehmen



Beachtlich und erstaunlich, solch ein Wissen hätte ich auch gern.
Was ist dir nur widerfahren?


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo,



> Beachtlich und erstaunlich, solch ein Wissen hätte ich auch gern.


und in ein, zwei Jahren hätten viele deiner Gilde, dieses Wissen gerne gehabt


----------



## meckpomm (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



antonio schrieb:


> austauschkarten gibts aber nur für die, die im gegenzug auch ihre gewässer oder ihren pool zur verfügung stellen, deswegen ja das wörtchen "austausch".
> ich wüßte nicht daß nds nen pool hat und diesen dann zur verfügung stellt oder aber auch entsprechend gewässer zur verfügung stellt.



Moin, 

Also laut Gewässerverzeichnis darf ich einige Gewässer in Niedersachsen beangeln.  Diese werden von einem niedersächsischen Verein betreut (vgl. S. 19 aktuelles Gewässerverzeichnis). Der Handicap Anglerverband hat auch ein Abkommen mit dem LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hinbekommen. Daher vielleicht mal beim Landesverband in Niedersachsen nachfragen bzw. ggf. Interesse bekunden.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## ascipenser (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo!

Mal für die Boardleser die jetzt erst das Thema DAV verfolgen,
was sind die Gründe/Hintergründe für die Schließung des DAV?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und in ein, zwei Jahren hätten viele deiner Gilde, dieses Wissen gerne gehabt



Cool Alda...

wo hast du denn dieses Wissen her?


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo Blauzahn,

es ist doch alles schon geschrieben worden.

Werde glücklich in deiner neuen, kleinen Welt und lass uns gemeinsam schauen .... wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Blauzahn,
> 
> es ist doch alles schon geschrieben worden.
> 
> Werde glücklich in deiner neuen, kleinen Welt und lass uns gemeinsam schauen .... wie es sich entwickelt.



Also beruht dein Wissen auf dem hier Geschriebenen...

OK, ich geh dann mal nur in meine kleine Welt, denn neu isse nich  #h


----------



## ...andreas.b... (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



ascipenser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal für die Boardleser die jetzt erst das Thema DAV verfolgen,
> was sind die Gründe/Hintergründe für die Schließung des DAV?
> ...


Wo warst du die letzten Jahre?


----------



## antonio (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Also laut Gewässerverzeichnis darf ich einige Gewässer in Niedersachsen beangeln.  Diese werden von einem niedersächsischen Verein betreut (vgl. S. 19 aktuelles Gewässerverzeichnis). Der Handicap Anglerverband hat auch ein Abkommen mit dem LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hinbekommen. Daher vielleicht mal beim Landesverband in Niedersachsen nachfragen bzw. ggf. Interesse bekunden.
> 
> ...



wie gesagt wer gibt kann dann auch nehmen.
wenn vereine oder verbände entsprechende abkommen miteinander eingehen, warum nicht.
und das ganze dann auf augenhöhe, also nicht ich gebe teich und bekomme davon von dir 1000 ha gewässerfläche zum beangeln.

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (10. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich überhaupt noch Gastscheine für die Fliegenfischerbäche im DAFV - Land bekomme.



Denk dran, Bayern ist ja dann auch kein DAFV Land mehr wenn Nds. raus ist. Die sind ja beide gleichzeitig draußen mit dem Jahreswechsel. Von daher bist Du dort auf Augenhöhe und die DAFV Leute sind es nicht. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



ascipenser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal für die Boardleser die jetzt erst das Thema DAV verfolgen,
> was sind die Gründe/Hintergründe für die Schließung des DAV?
> ...



Ganz ohne Ironie:

Das weiß bisher niemand und es konnte auch von niemandem schlüssig erklärt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Ironie:
> 
> Das weiß bisher niemand und es konnte auch von niemandem schlüssig erklärt werden.



Ich meine, das weiß eigentlich jeder:

Link

Zitat:
"4.7. FinanzenDie Aufwendungen für das Verbandsleben werden objektiv immer höher, die allgemeinen finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen hingegen immer schlechter. Der Finanzbedarf des Verbandes wird allein inflationsbedingt größer, um die schon jetzt nötigen Aufgaben absichern zu können. Beitragserhöhungen sind nur mittelfristig bei entsprechender rechtzeitiger Begründung möglich und durchsetzbar."


Ob die Lage wiederum so dramatisch war, sich mit Haut und Haaren vom VDSF fressen zu lassen, weiß ich nicht. Aber allein ein Blick auf die demografische Entwicklung im "DAV-Land" zeigt, dass der DAV keiner rosigen Zukunft entgegenschauen konnte.


Ich kenne Gegenden, da ist von vormals 6 Vereinen (30 Jahre her) noch 1 übrig. Weggezogen und weggestorben, Nachwuchs nicht in Sicht.


Das trifft dort übrigens nicht nur die Angelverbände. Fussball, Handball, ... überall das gleiche Drama.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Servus,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... Aber allein ein Blick auf die demografische Entwicklung im "DAV-Land" zeigt, dass der DAV keiner rosigen Zukunft entgegenschauen konnte.



Hast Du dafür belastbare Zahlen?
Oder machst du das an deiner "Kenntnis der Gegenden" fest ? 

Der Link führt zu einer Erhebung eines Regionalverbandes im "DAV-Land" http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...vs/verbandsinfos/211-mitgliederstatistik-2012

Mitgliederschwund sieht, denke ich, anders aus...

Abendgruß


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



ascipenser schrieb:


> Mal für die Boardleser die jetzt erst das Thema DAV verfolgen,
> was sind die Gründe/Hintergründe für die Schließung des DAV?





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Ironie:
> 
> Das weiß bisher niemand und es konnte auch von niemandem schlüssig erklärt werden.


|good:

Einfach herrlich!


----------



## ha.jo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man sagen außer das es sehr sehr schade ist, das es nun keinen verband mehr für angler mit gibt.|gr:
> 
> Kann man nicht einen neuen gründen, wieder einen für nicht gegen die angler?



Wer sollte das initiieren?
unorganisierte....organisierte.....
Wurde anscheinend schon versucht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716
Ist beim Rohrkrepierer geblieben.
In dem Beitrag wurde noch eine andere Idee ins Spiel gebracht.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3766606&postcount=173
Die Bordsuche brachte nichts an Erhellung, scheint auch nichts geworden zu sein.#c
Fromme Wünsche bringen nichts.


----------



## Schmeesi (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Was kommt denn jetzt genau auf uns zu?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich meine, das weiß eigentlich jeder:
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



Ich sprach ja von schlüssiger Erklärung.

Um sich zu sanieren, setzt man den Beitrag nicht um 1,50 € runter, fusioniert mit einem Partner, der in den letzten Jahren die Rücklagen aufgebraucht hat und vereinbart dann noch, dass die kostentriebenden Faktoren noch 8 Jahre manifestiert bleiben.


Bleibt noch das Tafelsilber, aber das hätte man auch alleine verscheuern können, mehr schreib ich dazu nicht mehr, sonst beißt mich der Rene wieder.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bleibt noch das Tafelsilber



In einem Vorzeigeverband wären zufriedene Angler das wahre Tafelsilber.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bleibt noch das Tafelsilber, aber das hätte man auch alleine verscheuern können, mehr schreib ich dazu nicht mehr, sonst beißt mich der Rene wieder.



Ich?
Nöö... sowas macht man doch nicht 

Wenn denn aus irgendeiner Richtung einmal Interesse bestünde, die ganze Mutmaßerei um das "Warum" der Fusion / bzw. der Zustimmung des DAV zu beleuchten, empfehle ich einmal zu rechnen
wieviel 81.000 x 3,10 Euro ist.
Dann könnten wir im Ansatz erkennen, aus welcher Ecke diese Fusion, mit eben diesem finanziellen Druck von zukünftig fehlenden (Ergebnis s.o.) Euronen, erzwungen wurde.
Guckt man dann noch zum Professer aus MacBumm, hat man schon fast den ganzen Faden gesponnen...

Aber sicher wird mir gleich wieder jemand erklären warum es nicht so war #h

Entspannten Abendgruß


----------



## Hellboy1989 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

'Tschuldigt bitte diese Frage, bin in der Angelei erst ein paar Monate tätig, aber worum gings beim DAV?!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Mitgliederstand 1984: 493.241 
Mitgliederstand 31.12.2009: 170.000 

http://startext.net-build.de:8080/b....htm?kid=5423ce5c-f481-4d47-97dc-18e16ae740d8 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Anglerverband 

Wachstum sieht anders aus ...  

Sicher gibt es auch positive Beispiele. Ich nehme an, auch in der Region Dresden bzw. in Berlin geht was, aber schaue mal nach Cottbus, Görlitz, Rostock, ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um sich zu sanieren, setzt man den Beitrag nicht um 1,50 € runter, fusioniert mit einem Partner, der in den letzten Jahren die Rücklagen aufgebraucht hat und vereinbart dann noch, dass die kostentriebenden Faktoren noch 8 Jahre manifestiert bleiben.



 Da muss ich dir allerdings Recht geben. Diese Logik verstehe ich auch nicht.  Blauzahn deutet da ja vielsagende Zusammenhänge an, die ich als "DAV-Outsider" aber leider nicht verstehe.


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo,

Blauzahn versucht verzweifelt eine positive Legende zu stricken.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Da quellen die Vereine vor Neumitglieder über ....


----------



## ha.jo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Blauzahn deutet da ja vielsagende Zusammenhänge an, die ich als "DAV-Outsider" aber leider nicht verstehe.



Das wiederum vermundert mich wenig.
Allein deine Erkenntnisse aus den Link`s sagen mir alles.|uhoh:

Abend Wegberger



> Blauzahn versucht verzweifelt eine positive Legende zu stricken.
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Du versuchst Dinge zu orakeln und verzweifelt als Wissen und Verstehen der Dinge zu verkaufen.
Lass es, du verstehst seine Aussagen nicht, woher auch.#c


----------



## Wegberger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Hallo,



> Du versuchst Dinge zu orakeln und verzweifelt als Wissen und Verstehen der Dinge zu verkaufen.
> Lass es, du verstehst seine Aussagen nicht, woher auch.#c


du ich verstehe zu gut : 

Wenn dann später mal jemand fragt, warum man jetzt nicht mehr einfach in D mehr angeln darf -> dann ist es ganz wichtig sagen zu können -> wie wollten doch damals nur das Beste

Das Beste ...weil man den Verband selber finanziell (mit der Ausrichtung) vor die Wand gefahren hatte (und nicht den Mut hatte das den Mitgliedern zu sagen)?

Das Beste ... weil man keine positiven Visionen für die deutschen Angler hatte ?

Das Beste ... weil man mit dem Teufel verhandelt hat und ohne es zu merken, die Seele verkauft hat?

Aber egal .... nun ist das Beste ja eingetreten. Viel Spass!


----------



## ivo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mitgliederstand 1984: 493.241
> Mitgliederstand 31.12.2009: 170.000
> 
> http://startext.net-build.de:8080/b....htm?kid=5423ce5c-f481-4d47-97dc-18e16ae740d8
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Geht erst mal zählen bevor ihr hier so was veröffentlicht.


----------



## Jose (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

ich frag mich die ganze zeit, wieso kondolenzbuch für den DAV?

eher angebracht wäre eins für "freie" angler, denen die vertretung "deutscher angler" 1. die angler-eigenschaft abspricht (siehe frau doktor, gelb) und 2. also diverse würgeisen bis zum ende angeln in D anlegen wird. 

deshalb nix mit kondolenz für den DAV,
Nietzsche wär angebrachter, für den ganzen verbandsmurks: 
"was fällt, das soll man auch noch stossen!"

jetzt erst recht!

*http://www.hubert-brune.de/nietzsche_aphorismen_sp.html#tb*


----------



## Locke4865 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da quellen die Vereine vor Neumitglieder über ....



Wenn du das so siehst ????
unser Verein hat in 5 Jahren seine Mitgliederzahl verdreifacht|kopfkrat
komisch soviele Mitglieder wollten wir bei der Gründung eigendlich gar nicht aufnehmen 
die rennen uns aber die Bude ein trotz Aufnahmegebühr die über dem Durchschnitt im Ort liegt#q 
(wir haben hier 10 Vereine und keiner klagt über Schwund )
wir sollten viel mehr nehmen um reich wie ein Westverein zu werden und uns ein eigenes Gewässer zu leisten:g|kopfkrat


----------



## pro-release (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Oh mein Gott, so ein kollektives, destruktives rumgejammere ist ja kaum auszuhalten. Schaut doch einfach gemeinsam in die Zukunft und versucht etwas zu bewegen. Stets in der Vergangenheit zu schwelgen, bringt nichts. Klingt nach: "Alles *******, zieht die Mauer wieder hoch" Aber rumjammern ist natürlich viel einfacher als sich zu engagieren, das war schon immer so, und wird auch immer so sein...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Die Wurzel des Übels: das man die alten Betonköpfe in den Vereinen einfach nicht von ihren Posten weg bekommt. Meistens muß man auf einen Generationenwechsel warten und das ist genau die Chance!!

Wer sich ein bichen umsieht das genau das jetzt und in den kommenden Jahren passieren wird und muß. Also rate ich jedem sich in den Vereinen zu angagieren und zu versuchen das "Fußvolk" dementsprechend aufzuklären um dann bei einer JHV die Sache umzukrempeln.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, so ein kollektives, destruktives rumgejammere ist ja kaum auszuhalten. Schaut doch einfach gemeinsam in die Zukunft...


Das ist kein destruktives Rumgejammere, das ist der Blick in die Zukunft!


pro-release schrieb:


> ...und versucht etwas zu bewegen. Stets in der Vergangenheit zu schwelgen, bringt nichts.


mitnichten!


pro-release schrieb:


> Klingt nach: "Alles *******, zieht die Mauer wieder hoch" Aber rumjammern ist natürlich viel einfacher als sich zu engagieren, das war schon immer so, und wird auch immer so sein...


Ne, isses nicht! Es ist einfach nur die Befürchtung das wir hier "par ordre du mufti" solche engagierten und anglerfreundlichen Regelungen wie in Baden-Württemberg oder Bayern übergeholfen bekommen!

Wenn die anpackenden, engagierten und der Zukunft zugewandten Mitglieder im VDSF ähnlich anglerfreundliche Regelungen wie im Gebiet des DAV verwirklicht hätten würde sich auch keiner Gedanken machen!


----------



## pro-release (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Das ist kein destruktives Rumgejammere, das ist der Blick in die Zukunft!



Oh, da du ja scheinbar weißt was die Zukunft bringt hätte ich gerne die Lottozahlen gewusst...

Dennoch bringt es nichts jetzt wilde Thesen, Spekulationen und Theorien heraufzubeschwören, das jetzt die "Verbandsangelgegner" endlich vom Stapel lassen können. 

Sie haben ja geradezu darauf gewartet  ihren Mitgliedern eins auszuwischen, da sie ja so gerne auf einem Ast sitzen an dem sie sägen. Insgeheim möchten sie natürlich das Angeln generell verbieten, das können sie natürlich so nicht äußern, das geschieht subtiler. In ein paar Jahren werden sie es geschafft haben, deshalb meckern und stänkern wir hier im Anglerboard, schwelgen in der Vergangenheit und trauern jetzt schon mal wegen der Zukunft die uns erwartet...

Merkt Ihr eigentlich noch was?

Ich seh es gelassen...


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> Oh, da du ja scheinbar weißt was die Zukunft bringt hätte ich gerne die Lottozahlen gewusst...
> 
> Dennoch bringt es nichts jetzt wilde Thesen, Spekulationen und Theorien heraufzubeschwören, das jetzt die "Verbandsangelgegner" endlich vom Stapel lassen können.
> 
> ...



Einige viele haben aus der VDSF Vergangenheit gelernt und machen halt nicht nochmal den selben Fehler.
Es gibt zwar viele Unbelehrbare, so wie Du evtl., die auch in Zukunft den selben Fehler machen bzw. gemacht haben.

Von daher mag es in den Ohren vieler Unbelehrbarer gejammer sein.
Aber vom Bundesverband VDSF kam, seit dem ich denken kann, nichts positives.
Evtl. mag dies auch an der mangelnden Kommunikation des VDSF liegen. 
Dann sind se es aber selber Schuld, dass ich mir solch eine Meinung über diesen Verband gebildet habe und auch weiter bilden werde.

Die Zukunft war die Fusion, die wieder grotten schlecht Mitgeteilt und umgesetzt wurde.

Du hast Hoffnung das es besser wird? *Die Hoffnung stirbt wohl zu letzt*
Ich habe gesehen, dass es der Bundesverband nicht kann. Der Ablauf der Fusion und das Gebaren einzelner LV ist der beste Beweis.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> oh, da du ja scheinbar weißt was die zukunft bringt hätte ich gerne die lottozahlen gewusst...


8  14  26  36  39  42


----------



## pro-release (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einige viele haben aus der VDSF Vergangenheit gelernt und machen halt nicht nochmal den selben Fehler.
> Es gibt zwar viele Unbelehrbare, so wie Du evtl., die auch in Zukunft den selben Fehler machen bzw. gemacht haben.
> .



Ja, is klar... Denkt man anders als der kleine Haufen hier ist man der Unbelehrbare. Schön zu wissen das hier die Durchblicker und die "Anderen" die Unbelehrbaren sind. Ist ja nix neues...

Was hat denn dieses jahrelange VDSF Bashing, dieses aufreiben, überhaubt die ganze Aktion des Anglerboards gegen die Fusionierung, gegen den VDSF, gebracht???

Vielleicht hat man den Einfluss und die Macht des Anglerboards masslos überschätzt.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



pro-release schrieb:


> *Ich seh es gelassen*...


 
Mittlerweile tendiere ich auch zu deiner Ansicht.

Am Anfang, als das Thema "neu" für mich war und ich nur auf die Infos vom AB angewiesen war, sah ich genau so schwarz und das Ende der Hobby-Fischerei in Deutschland heraufdämmern. Mit zunehmender Eigenrecherche hat sich jedoch auch bei mir etwas Beruhigung eingestellt - nicht zuletzt wegen der stereotyp wiederholten Mantras ohne neue, belastbare Informationen hier.

#c

Kann sein dass ich mich täusche - aber im "fischere-rechtlich geknebelten" Bayern lässt sich auch mit der (angeblich) strengsten Rechtslage ganz gut leben. Und da die Gesetzgebung Ländersache ist, hat hier ein Bundesverband sowieso nur begrenzt Einfluss (übrigens spreche ich auch den Landesverbänden wirklich maßgeblichen Einfluss ab - aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

Nichts desto trotz: Wieso sich der DAV völlig "rechtlos" vom VDSF schlucken lässt - begreife ich nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

In Deinen Augen wird ja auch gejammert etc..

Ich weiss nicht ob wir oder Du den durchblick hast.
Bei dieser vom Bundesverband + einigen LV angelegten Informationspolitik blicken offensichtlich nicht mal die Delegierten durch.

Der grösste Fehler eines Vereins ist es seine Mitglieder nicht umfassend zu informieren.
Dies liefert Material zu Spekulationen und dadurch wird man angreifbar.

Das AB hat sich überschätzt? 
War dies der Anspurch des AB?

Evtl. hat das AB seine User überschätzt.

Aber Informationen liefern, welches eigentlich die Aufgabe der Verbände ist, ist sicherlich keine Überschätzung.

Wie man das "Geschrei" von Teilen der AB- Redaktion bewertet ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Einige stehen auf Bild- Niveau und andere lesen lieber die FAZ.

Ich teile auch nicht jeden Meinung von Thomas & Co., mit vielem haben se aber recht.
Die Uhr lässt sich leider nicht zurück drehen, wir haben diese Leute dorthin gewählt.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Der DAV lässt sich nicht rechtlos schlucken.
Der DAV hat sogar viele Forderungen gestellt die auch erfüllt wurden. Nicht umsonst wurde die Fusion immer wieder verschoben und der Vertrag nachgebessert.

In der Tat sieht es aber derzeit bezüglich der Stimmenanteile negativer für die alten DAV- Delegierten aus.
Ist aber normal wenn ein stärkerer den schwächeren übernimmt.
Es betrifft ja aber nicht die Fischereirechte in den Bundesländern. Es geht hier um eine Ausrichtung auf eine bundesweite Naturschutzebene.
Auch wenn diverse Vertragsbestandteile das Gegenteil vermuten lassen.
Aber da muss man auf die starken LV hoffen.
Dies wird die Arbeit von uns allen organisierten Anglern sein.
Engagement im Verein und somit Einflussnahme im LV, damit der Bundesverband seine "Gehirnwäsche" nicht in die LV trägt.


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Der DAV schickt noch 2 Teams zum Mehrländer Feederfischen in den Niederlanden - 05. - 07. April 2013 , zu gewinnen gibt es Geldpreise. Alles hofft nun, dass der DAFV in den CIPS eintritt und Wettfischen wieder in D fördert ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alles hofft nun, dass der DAFV in den CIPS eintritt und Wettfischen wieder in D fördert ....




Das ich jetzt den Kaffee in die Tatsatur gespuckt hab, bist Du Schuld.:r


----------



## ivo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

:q:q:q


----------



## Knispel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*

Nach einer unbestätigten Meldung aus dem Wettfischforum, droht ein Vizepräsident mit Rücktritt wenn nicht das Gemeinschaftsfischen bei dem alle Fische zur Wertung kommen eingestellt wird. 
Aber es bleibt ja alles so wie es ist. Bei den Jungens dort im Forum bricht langsam Panik aus und man sucht jetzt schon nach Hintertürchen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Versteh das nicht mit der Panik, also wirklich nicht.... 

Das war doch klar bzw. so zu erwarten angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse im VDSF/DAFV und angesichts dessen, dass der DAV in den VDSF zu dessen Regeln übertritt und vorher nix anderes festgeschrieben wurde.

Die Wettfischer sind da halt in der Minderheit, das war doch klar und absehbar, dass wenn man sich nicht vor einer Fusion über Inhalte verständigt, dass das dann nachher halt zu krachen anfängt..

Mal sehen, welche VDSF/DAFV-Stimme da in Brüssel und Berlin dann am Ende einheitlich rumproletet ;-))))) 

Es zeigt nur wieder, dass dieser "einheitliche Verband" nichts macht, als Angler zu spalten und Anglergruppen auszugrenzen und wie richtig (leider!) der Titel des Threads hier ist..

Es hiess ja auch, dass der Verband 2 Mannschaften zu einem Wettfischen mit Preisgeld in die Niederlande schicken würde (ich glaube ja nicht, dass der Verband das schon weiss, sondern dass das ein Schnellschuss einzelner Verantwortlicher war, aber man wird sehen)....

Man wird also wohl schneller als gedacht sehen, ob angesichts der widerstreitenden Standpunkte am Ende der Schwanz mit dem Hund wackelt oder umgekehrt......


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alles hofft nun, dass der DAFV in den CIPS eintritt und Wettfischen wieder in D fördert ....


 
Vielleicht muss er das gar nicht, weil er schon drin ist:

Die Homepage des VDSF sagt ja folgendes:

[edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder Texte/Bilder/Grafiken wg. Copyright, bitte statt dessen Link setzen. Danke]


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nach einer unbestätigten Meldung aus dem Wettfischforum, droht ein Vizepräsident mit Rücktritt wenn nicht das Gemeinschaftsfischen bei dem alle Fische zur Wertung kommen eingestellt wird.
> Aber es bleibt ja alles so wie es ist. Bei den Jungens dort im Forum bricht langsam Panik aus und man sucht jetzt schon nach Hintertürchen ...



Eines muss man den Jungs ja lassen.

Sie verlieren keine Zeit, die ehemaligen DAVler zu bekehren.

Jetzt zeigt man den "Ossis" mal, wo der Frosch die Locken hat.


----------



## Knispel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss er das gar nicht, weil er schon drin ist:
> 
> Die Homepage des VDSF sagt ja folgendes:
> 
> [edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder Texte/Bilder/Grafiken wg. Copyright, bitte statt dessen Link setzen. Danke]



Du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen Ernstes, dass das so bleibt. Wenn der  DAFV Rechttskräftig ist, wird nach Einsparungen gesucht. Da werden  bestimmt auch Verbandsabgaben durchleuchtet, die der DAFV-Bund denn  zahlen muss. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass der DAFV sich von den ihm  noch durch den DAV angeschlossenen Wett-und Karpfenanglerverband trennt.  Einzigst werden die Meeres - und Handicapanglerverbände übrig bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Frau Dr. will ja jetzt endlich anfangen, "Gemeinsamkeiten für ein angelpolitisches Programm und dessen Finanzierung auszuloten",  bis dahin können wir ja mangels öffentlicher Infos (ob sich das im DAFV wohl ändern wird?) dann fröhlich weiterspekulieren.

Sobalds dann wirklich verlässlicheres gibt, machen wir dann die Threads auf und informieren euch.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970


----------



## Knispel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nach einer unbestätigten Meldung aus dem Wettfischforum, droht ein Vizepräsident mit Rücktritt wenn nicht das Gemeinschaftsfischen bei dem alle Fische zur Wertung kommen eingestellt wird.
> Aber es bleibt ja alles so wie es ist. Bei den Jungens dort im Forum bricht langsam Panik aus und man sucht jetzt schon nach Hintertürchen ...



Der Ausspruch ist im Zuge einer Rede von Bernd Pieper auf der  Jugendwarte Hauptversammlung Weser Ems gefallen ....


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Sollte diese meldung so stimmen,spricht er damit ja auch allen Vereinsangeln Königsangeln Jugendangeln...etc.die berechtigung ab,bezw.droht damit,wenn diese nicht verschwinden tritt er zurück.

Er redet also hier nicht von einem Wettkampfangeln oder weiterführenden,sondern von sämtlichen *Gemeinschaftsfischen. *


Wie gesagt sollte diese meldung so stimmen.






http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Index&67823fb4


#h


----------



## Zoddl (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nach einer unbestätigten Meldung aus dem Wettfischforum, droht ein Vizepräsident mit Rücktritt wenn nicht das Gemeinschaftsfischen bei dem alle Fische zur Wertung kommen eingestellt wird.
> Aber es bleibt ja alles so wie es ist. Bei den Jungens dort im Forum bricht langsam Panik aus und man sucht jetzt schon nach Hintertürchen ...


Ein Vizepräsident droht also mit Rücktritt... und wo ist dabei das Problem? Wählt man halt nen neuen und schon ist Schluss mit der Panik.

Wärst du in Panik verfallen, hätte Mohnert irgendwann mal mit seinem Rücktritt gedroht?


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Hallo,

ich denke das der DAFV jetzt hart und energisch durchgreifen muss. Zurückziehen dieser beiden Mannschaften.

Aussetzen jeglichen Gemeinschaftsangels bis zur Klärung im November.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ein Vizepräsident droht also mit Rücktritt... und wo ist dabei das Problem? Wählt man halt nen neuen und schon ist Schluss mit der Panik.
> 
> Wärst du in Panik verfallen, hätte Mohnert irgendwann mal mit seinem Rücktritt gedroht?




Das Problem ist die Ideologie und die Naivität der ehemaligen DAVler. 

Personen sind austauschbar, die Ideologie bleibt und hat im DAFV die Mehrheit.


----------



## Knispel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ein Vizepräsident droht also mit Rücktritt... und wo ist dabei das Problem? Wählt man halt nen neuen und schon ist Schluss mit der Panik.
> 
> Wärst du in Panik verfallen, hätte Mohnert irgendwann mal mit seinem Rücktritt gedroht?


Du scheinst zu vergessen, dass der Oberjäger aus Niedersachsen auch Vorsitzender des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems ist, mit einer der Top 5 VDSF Verbände was deren Mitgliederzahl angeht in D, ich weiß nicht, ob der DAFV auch auf deren Mitgliedseinnahmen verzichten kann, zumal auch das neue Präsidiumsmitglied Dr. Jens Salva auch aus dem LFV kommt.


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Hallo Leute!

Nun ist es also vollbracht, aber von Einigkeit weit und breit nichts zu sehen.

Jetzt beschleicht mich allerdings erst einmal eine rechtliche Frage, die ich mir selbst nicht beantworten kann. Vielleicht ist ja von euch einer dazu in der Lage, mir Auskunft zu geben?
(Ich hoffe, ich bin mit dieser Frage hier im richtigen Trööt.)

Die Situation ist ja nun die folgende:

Beide Verbände haben ihren Willen bekundet diese Fusion zu vollziehen, jedoch ist diese Fusion in rechtlicher Hinsicht noch nicht vollständig, weil die rechtliche Prüfung und anerkennung noch nicht gelaufen sind.

Damit ist diese Fusion "rechtshängig", aber noch nicht "rechtskräftig".

Mal angenommen, ich hätte mir in diesem Jahr schon meine DAV-Jahreskarte als Angelberechtigung für (in meinem Fall) Berlin/Brandenburg gekauft, also zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem noch uneingeschränkt die Regeln des DAV an diesen Gewässern anzuwenden sind.

Das heißt doch, ich habe eine Angelberechtigung zu bestimmten Konditionen erworben, also einen Vertrag geschlossen.

Nun meine Frage:

Dieser Vertrag ist unter Zugrundeliegen der DAV-Regeln zustande gekommen. Wenn jetzt der DAFV rechtskräftig die Verbandshoheit übernimmt und damit die alten VDSF-Regeln (bis auf weiteres) zur Geltung kommen, ist da mein schon vorher geschlossener Vertrag (Angelberechtigung) sofort von betroffen?

Das würde ja bedeuten, daß das Vertragsrecht hier verletzt würde, weil auf einmal vollkommen andere "AGB" zugrunde gelegt werden, also eine "positive Vertragsverletzung" vorliegen würde.

Müssten nicht die bis zur Rechtskräftigkeit des DAFV schon verkauften Jahresangelberechtigungen zu den alten Konditionen des DAV weiter gelten bis zu ihrem natürlichen Ablauf?

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.

LG,
frank


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Du hat einen Erlaubnisschein erworben, zugrunde liegt die jeweilige Gewässerordnung! Solange diese nicht geändert wird ist alles in Butter!

Im nächsten Jahr ist dann alles anders!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Da es sich um eine Verschmelzung handelt, ist die Vergangenheit auch Vergangenheit- sobald der DAFV rechtskräftig ist.


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten, auch wenn sie mir in der Konstellation nicht wirklich weiter helfen. |supergri

Soweit mir bekannt ist, muß ein Rechtsnachfolger alle übernommenen Verträge zu den alten (zum Zeitpunkt des Abschlusses geltenden) Konditionen erfüllen. Oder aber neu aushandeln.
Nennt sich, glaub ich, "Vertragssicherheit".

Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, ob das auch im Vereins-/Verbandswesen Gültigkeit besitzt.

LG,
frank


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Eventuell knallt das ja innerhalb der kommenden Wochen noch so heftig, dass einer der Beteiligten gegen den Verschmelzungsbeschluss klagt. Muss ja binnen eines Monats passieren. Würde ja noch einmal den Unterhaltungswert dieser Schmierenkomödie erhöhen...


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Da hast du wohl Recht.

Vielleicht kommen die aber auch nicht durch die Prüfung durch und die Rechtskraft wird versagt.

Möglich ist alles.

Allein, mir fehlt der Glaube!:c

LG,
frank


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da es sich um eine Verschmelzung handelt, ist die Vergangenheit auch Vergangenheit- sobald der DAFV rechtskräftig ist.



Ganz naive Antwort von mir:

Die Angelberechtigung kaufte der gute "sonstwer" beim LAVB - dem Fischereirechtsinhaber, welcher Mitglied im DAV ist / war.
Mit Rechtskraft der Verschmelzung ist der LAVB immer noch Fischereirechtsinhaber, hat nur einen anderen Dachverband.

Wieso sollte die Angelberechtigung und die Gewässerordnung des LAVB dann nicht mehr gelten?

Irreführend ist hierbei der Begriff "DAV-Jahreskarte"...

So und jetzt guck ich mal nach, wo der Frosch die Locken hat #h


----------



## Zoddl (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Ideologie und die Naivität der ehemaligen DAVler.


Die Ideologie der DAVler mag für den VDSF ein Problem sein, nicht aber für den DAVler selbst. Zumindest solange er sie behält hab ich damit kein Problem.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Personen sind austauschbar, die Ideologie bleibt und hat im DAFV die Mehrheit.


Ich bin mal naiv:
Sollte der DAVler seine Ideologie über die Zeit nicht verlieren und der DAFV konsequent an der "Zerschlagung der Pools" arbeiten (wie auch immer sich das wer auch immer vorstellt), dann wird auch die Mitgliedschaft eines LV in einem BV austauschbar.
Hat Niedersachsen ja auch hinbekommen.... ganz ohne Pool.

Was allerdings dieser Käse soll, dass die LV Beschlüsse des BV durchzusetzen haben, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich.|kopfkrat





Knispel schrieb:


> Du scheinst zu vergessen, dass der Oberjäger aus Niedersachsen auch Vorsitzender des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems ist, mit einer der Top 5 VDSF Verbände was deren Mitgliederzahl angeht in D, ich weiß nicht, ob der DAFV auch auf deren Mitgliedseinnahmen verzichten kann, zumal auch das neue Präsidiumsmitglied Dr. Jens Salva auch aus dem LFV kommt.


Na wat nu, hat er mit seinem Rücktritt gedroht oder mit dem Austritt von Weser-Ems? (Bei Gründlers Link muss man sich anmelden... mag ich nicht)


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Der Fischereirechtinhaber ist der LAVB.

DAV-Jahreskarte ist hier die umgansgssprachliche Bezeichnung für die Jahresangelberechtigung, weil die eigentlich an die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein geknüpft ist, es hier jedoch die Möglichkeit der "Direktmitgliedschaft im LV" gibt.

Wieso die Gewässerordnung nicht mehr gelten sollte?
Ganz einfach, weil laut neuer Satzung die LV dazu verpflichtet sind, die Regeln des DAFV umgehend umzusetzen.

Sich darum zu drücken ist dann nicht mehr möglich.

Bleibt die Frage, ob dieses "umgehend" meinen schon vorher geschlossenen Vertrag berührt.

LG,
frank


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Wieso die Gewässerordnung nicht mehr gelten sollte?
> Ganz einfach, weil laut neuer Satzung die LV dazu verpflichtet sind, die Regeln des DAFV umgehend umzusetzen.



Gibt es dazu einen Beschluss des DAFV, der noch nicht einmal existiert, die Gewässerordnung des LAVB zu ändern?
Ist mir noch nicht bekannt...

Hier wird orakelt das einem die Haare hochgehen - sofern ich denn noch welche hätte...


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> (Bei Gründlers Link muss man sich anmelden... mag ich nicht)


 

Kost nix,und du kannst direkt mit 2 Präsidumsmitgliedern des neuen Verbandes in Kontakt treten,oder ihre Postings in diversen trööts lesen.


#h


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu einen Beschluss des DAFV, der noch nicht einmal existiert, die Gewässerordnung des LAVB zu ändern?
> Ist mir noch nicht bekannt...
> 
> Hier wird orakelt das einem die Haare hochgehen - sofern ich denn noch welche hätte...




Nein, es gibt (noch) keinen Beschluß, diese Gewässerordnung zu ändern.
Diese Gewässerordnung fußt jedoch auf den Regeln des DAV, die mit Rechtskräftigkeit des DAFV keine Gültigkeit mehr haben werden.
Stattdessen werden die (restriktiveren) Regeln des (ex)VDSF gelten, soweit sie in den DAFV übernommen werden, was sicherlich vollständig passieren wird.

Damit ist die Gewässerordnung des LAVB dann nicht mehr mit den Regeln des Bundesverbandes vereinbar und müssen laut Satzung des DAFV dann angepasst werden.

Das hat mit "orakeln" nix zu tun.
Das hat nur was damit zu tun, sich um die vielgeforderte Rechtssicherheit am Wasser zu bemühen, imdem man sich mit den bevorstehenden Änderungen frühzeitig befasst.
Und diese Änderungen werden kommen.
Zumindest für uns DAVler.
Für euch VDSFler wird sich wohl so schnell nix ändern.
In dem Sinne seid ihr ja nicht mal von der Fusion betroffen.


LG,
frank


----------



## Zoddl (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Damit ist die Gewässerordnung des LAVB dann nicht mehr mit den Regeln des Bundesverbandes vereinbar und müssen laut Satzung des DAFV dann angepasst werden.


Guten Morgen,

mit welchen Regeln des BV ist denn die Gewässerordnung des LAVB nicht mehr vereinbar?

Mit dem
... Nachtangelverbot des BV?
... dem Setzkescherverbot des BV?
... dem Wettkampffischverbot des BV?
... dem Entnahmezwang (Knüppel§) des BV?
... dem Angeln nur in Feinrippzwang des BV?
|kopfkrat


@Gründler
In deinem Link steht aber auch nicht mehr als hier...???


Fragende Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden die (restriktiveren) Regeln des (ex)VDSF gelten, soweit sie in den DAFV übernommen werden, was sicherlich vollständig passieren wird.
> 
> Welche wären das in Bezug auf die Gewässerordnung in Brandenburg?
> 
> ...



Du bedienst genau die Klientel hier im AB, welche auf Halbwahrheiten ihre Untergangszenarien aufbauen, ohne aber im Ansatz zu verstehen, wie das hier funktioniert.

Ja, Ralle - wir sind ideologisch verblendete Naivlinge 
und uns wird das Fell über die Ohren gezogen |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Die Ideologie der DAVler mag für den VDSF ein Problem sein, nicht aber für den DAVler selbst. Zumindest solange er sie behält hab ich damit kein Problem.
> 
> Eben, solange er sie behält.
> 
> ...



Fakt ist, dass noch keine Woche verstrichen ist, schon geht das Gezanke los. Wie zu erwarten war.

Was die Pools angeht, lasst uns erstmal ein Jahr davon aufhören. Wer weiß, wie lange dieser zusammengeschusterte Verband hält, bzw. was nach einem Jahr noch übrig ist.


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> mit welchen Regeln des BV ist denn die Gewässerordnung des LAVB nicht mehr vereinbar?
> 
> ...



Mit dem Setzkescherverbot und dem Entnahmezwang.
Bei uns ist der Einsatz von Setzkeschern nämlich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen noch erlaubt.
Einen totalen Entnahmezwang haben wir hier auch nicht.
Noch können wir selbst entscheiden, welchen Fisch wir uns aneignen wollen und welchen nicht.

Ob der VDSF ein totales Nachtangelverbot in seinen Regeln hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Jedoch dürfen wir hier noch weitgehend des Nachts unserem Hobby nachgehen.
Bisher lag ein solches Verbot im Ermessen des Fischereirechtinhabers.

@ Blauzahn: Daß du ein (Angel)Sachse bist, ob du im DAV oder VDSF oder gar nicht organisiert bist, ist an Hand deiner Userkennung nicht ersichtlich. Und sich jedes Profil anzuschauen, das würde wohl jeden überfordern. 

LG,
frank


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Du bedienst genau die Klientel hier im AB, welche auf Halbwahrheiten ihre Untergangszenarien aufbauen, ohne aber im Ansatz zu verstehen, wie das hier funktioniert.
> 
> Ja, Ralle - wir sind ideologisch verblendete Naivlinge
> und uns wird das Fell über die Ohren gezogen |wavey:



Nein Rene, Du nicht, und auch nicht die Angler im ehemaligen DAV. Naivlinge sind die DAVler, die glauben alles wird gut.

Ideologisch verblendet sind weite Teile des VDSF. 

Und ja, das Fell wird Euch über die Ohren gezogen, weil Du und Leute Deines Schlages nicht in den entscheidenden Positionen sitzen. 
Und das hast Du auch schon selbst verstanden, anders ist Dein Zynismus nicht zu erklären.


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

@zoddl

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das da mehr steht,Knispel hat es ja fast 1 zu 1 hier wiedergegeben.

Wie wo was = trööts da im forum:

Mehrländer Feederfischen!

VDSF DAV zusammenschluß!


Wo die letzten stunden das ein oder andere hier wie da geposted bezw."übernommen" wurde.

Sehs mal so hast Du nen forum mehr wo Du ab und zu reingucken kannst und "Neues" erfährst.
Und im "Amt" stehende User gibt es da mehr als genug,auch die ganze "Promis" sind da vertreten.

Vieleicht wirst ja noch nen eingefleischter Stipper,oder der ein oder andere der sich da jetzt anmeldet.

#h


----------



## Zoddl (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> > Was allerdings dieser Käse soll, dass die LV Beschlüsse des BV durchzusetzen haben, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> Ein Blick in die Satzung hilft.


Ich meinte damit eben diesen Eintrag in die Satzung.


@Gründler
Haste jetzt aber nicht ironisch gemeint, oder?


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Was der Käse mit dem Satzungspunkt soll, das kann ich dir sagen.

Damit hat sich der BV die Macht gesichert, für alle sprechen zu können.
Was immer auch beschlossen wird, man kann garantieren (gegenüber eventuellen Verhandlungspartnern), daß auch alle mitziehen werden.

Außerdem werden dadurch Abweichler verfolgbar gemacht, weil dadurch ein direkter Satzungsverstoß gegeben wäre.

Subtiler kann man seine Macht nicht zementieren.

LG,
frank


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da es sich um eine Verschmelzung handelt, ist die Vergangenheit auch Vergangenheit- sobald der DAFV rechtskräftig ist.



Rechtsnachfolger mir allen Rechten und Pflichten ist dann der DAFV.
Altverträge bleiben bestehen solange diese nicht gekündigt werden.


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Gründler
> Haste jetzt aber nicht ironisch gemeint, oder?


 

Neeeee neeeeee,wir Stippers freuen uns über jeden neuen in der Scene (ehrlich jetzt).Wir müssen ja auch zusehen das wir "Nachwuchs" kriegen.



#h


----------



## ivo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Neeeee neeeeee,wir Stippers freuen uns über jeden neuen in der Scene (ehrlich jetzt).Wir müssen ja auch zusehen das wir "Nachwuchs" kriegen.
> 
> 
> 
> #h


 
Wozu braucht ihr noch Nachwuchs? Der darf doch eh nischt mehr.


----------



## Lazarus (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Mit dem Setzkescherverbot und dem Entnahmezwang.
> Bei uns ist der Einsatz von Setzkeschern nämlich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen noch erlaubt.


Oh ihr armen unterdrückten exDAVler! Nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen dürft ihr Setzkescher benutzen?
Wir hier in exVDSF-Bayern dürfen sie grundsätzlich benutzen, nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen ausnahmsweise nicht.



sonstwer schrieb:


> Einen totalen Entnahmezwang haben wir hier auch nicht.


Wir leider schon. Als einzige in Deutschland. Die ganzen anderen 'angelfeindlichen' exVDSF-Länder kennen sowas nicht.

Merkst du was? Mit VDSF/DAF haben weder Setzkescher- noch Rückwurfverbote irgend etwas zu tun.

Nachtangelverbote kennen auch nur zwei VDSF-Länder (Saarland und BW), alle anderen nicht.
Im Prinzip müssten die Leute aus BW und Bayern jetzt jubilieren, weil der neue Verband ihren Landesverbänden in Zukunft auf die Finger klopfen und die Abschaffung dieser Verbote befehlen wird.

Das wird natürlich leider nicht passieren, einfach deshalb weil sich die Landesverbände vom Bundesverband nicht reinreden lassen.
Außerdem macht sowieso immer die Politik die Gesetze, nicht die Verbände.


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Oh ihr armen unterdrückten exDAVler! Nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen dürft ihr Setzkescher benutzen?
> Wir hier in exVDSF-Bayern dürfen sie grundsätzlich benutzen, nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen ausnahmsweise nicht.
> 
> 
> ...




Bezüglich des Setzkeschers habe ich nicht von Bedingungen, sondern von Voraussetzungen geschrieben und die betreffen die Bauart und Größe des Setzkeschers, sowie dessen Aufstellung.

In meiner Region kenne ich Setzkescherverbote nur aus den Gewässerordnungen der VDSF-Gewässer.

Bald werden sich die LV vom BV ALLES sagen lassen müssen.
Kein LV kann sich mehr um die Umsetzung der BV-Vorgaben drücken, denn so wurde es in der neuen Satzung verabschiedet.

LG,
frank


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



ivo schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ihr noch Nachwuchs? Der darf doch eh nischt mehr.


 

Achtung Buschtrommelfunk!

Gestern im Wald schrieb mich ein Buntspecht an =


Klop Klop ....Wenn nötig muss ein neuer Spezi.Verband her....Klop Klop...... um Deutschland wieder in der C.I.P.S etc. Mitglied werden zu lassen....klop klop klop.



Buschfunk die zweite aus der Stippscene (die Angler selbst)!

Dann werden wir halt in NL Belgien und co.weiterfischen.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> Kein LV kann sich mehr um die Umsetzung der BV-Vorgaben drücken, denn so wurde es in der neuen Satzung verabschiedet.


Eben...

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum jetzt auf einmal manche diese von der überwältigenden Mehrheit der organisierten Angler gewünschte und verabschiedete Satzung da jetzt in Frage stellen.

Frau Dr. hat ja auch zugesagt, jetzt anzufangen Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten und danach ein Programm und dessen Finanzierung aufzustellen.

Dass dies alles (trotz Versprechen DAV) bis dato fehlt, war bekannt, trotzdem wurde dies genauso ja gewollt.

Dass man jetzt als Minderheit bei den organisierten Anglern da meint, sich darum drücken zu können gegen den ausdrücklichen Mehrheitswunsch, dass der BV die Richtung vorgibt, finde ich gerade jetzt zu Beginn der (Kon)Fusion schon mehr als beachtlich.


----------



## Knispel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Was mich interessiert ist folgendes : Jedes VDSF- bzw. DAV Bundesland hat ja auch einen DAV - bzw. VDSF - Verband . Aus meiner "Bremer Zeit" kenn ich z.B. die "Angelunion Bremen" - DAV. Hier sind verschiedene Wettfischteams ( z.B. Hansestipper ) und ein Verein organisiert.  Die LFV sollen sich ja auch vereinigen und ich weiß wie das Präsidium des LFV HB über die denkt - das gibt bestimmt noch "Mord und Todschlag", ich kann mir jedenfall nicht vorstellen, dass die Sportfreunde jemals einen Vorstandposten erhalten. In anderen LFV´s wird das bestimmt ähnlich sein.


----------



## smithie (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Knispel schrieb:


> [...] Die LFV sollen sich ja auch vereinigen und [...]


Wo ist das jetzt her?


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Thomas, sprich doch bitte nicht immer so pauschal von einer überwältigenden Mehrheit der organisierten Angler für die Fusion.

Ein wirklich nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil dieser Angler wurde nämlich gar nicht gefragt, weil sie gar keine Vertretung besitzen, obwohl sie organisiert sind.

Es gibt bei uns, und wohl auch in anderen Bundesländern, die Möglichkeit der Direktmitgliedschaft im jeweiligen Landesverband.
Das sind Leute, die tauchen als Beitragszahler zwar in den Listen auf, sie werden jedoch von niemandem vertreten, konnten also auch bei der Delegiertenwahl/Beauftragung in keiner Weise mitwirken, selbst wenn sie informiert genug waren um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können.

Du wirfst einfach zu viele nichtbeteiligte mit in deinen "Organisierten-Topf".

Tu mir den Gefallen und schere nicht alle über einen Kamm.
Danke.

LG,
frank


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss er das gar nicht, weil er schon drin ist:
> 
> Die Homepage des VDSF sagt ja folgendes:
> 
> [edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder Texte/Bilder/Grafiken wg. Copyright, bitte statt dessen Link setzen. Danke]


 

Ohh, entschuldigung, dass ich was von der VDSF-Homepage zitiert habe.

Dann eben schriftlich von mir.

Der VDSF muss nicht in CIPS eintreten, weil er da schon immer Mitglied ist. ist auf der Homepage des VDSF nachzulesen:

http://www.vdsf.de/

Dann "Service/VDSF intern" und dann "was leistet der VDSF e.V.?"


----------



## Zoddl (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben...
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum jetzt auf einmal manche diese von der überwältigenden Mehrheit der organisierten Angler gewünschte und verabschiedete Satzung da jetzt in Frage stellen.


Wieso, stell ich doch gar nicht in Frage! Ich frage mich nur, was der Bundesverband bzw das Präsidium damit bezwecken will. Bisher haben sich die LV ja vorbildlichst nach den Wünschen und Vorstellungen des BV gerichtet. Aber wer keinen Rosenkohl mag, der mag halt keinen.


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ohh, entschuldigung, dass ich was von der VDSF-Homepage zitiert habe.
> 
> Dann eben schriftlich von mir.
> 
> ...


 


Moin

Zitat Steffen Q. Stippforum als User Diaflash
http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=3424&pageNo=20 


[edit by Admin: oooch Jungs, wie oft noch: Nicht direkt Texte/Bilder/Grafiken einstellen, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß - NICHT WÖRTLICH - zitieren .. Danke]



Dorschgreifer irgendwas haut da nicht hin.





Nachtrag lese dir mal das Posting von Steffen Q. (Diaflash) im Stippforum durch (Posting 484),daraus lese ich das der VDSF nicht mehr Mitglied in der C.I.P.S gewesen ist,man hat das damals dem DAV überlassen ende der 80er Jahre anfang 90er,wo der VDSF seinen Kadar nennen wir es mal "aufgelöst" hat. 

#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer irgendwas haut da nicht hin.
> 
> #h


 
Es soll ja manchmal auch Sonderregelungen geben, vielleicht ja in diesem Fall.

Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Sparten verteilen, bei den Meeresfischen sind gem. C.I.P.S. Satzung zumindest mehrere Verbände pro Nation zugelassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Über Casting drin, nicht übers Angeln (Klamet, ICSF, FCS)


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen,
das in der Satzung des DAFV ein ganz entscheidender Punkt, gegenüber der des VDSF, hinzugekommen ist?



> 2. Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und
> Pflanzen  lebensfähigen  Natur,  insbesondere  gesunder  Gewässer  und  der  damit  verbundenen
> Ökosysteme,  zum  Wohle  der  Allgemeinheit  *und  zur  Sicherung  aller  Formen  einer  nachhaltigen
> Angelfischerei.*


Mittagsgrüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Die Frau Dr. wird das ja jetzt mit ihrem Präsidium festlegen, was man als Angler darunter zu verstehen hat - in wie weit Wertungsangeln (ob als Gemeinschafts-, Hege-, Traditions-, Königs-, Wettfischen etc.) zu nachhaltig  im Sinne des BV gehören sollen, wird sich rausstellen....

Sie fängt ja jetzt an, das auszuloten...

Dass sich das zukünftig jeder LV oder gar noch jeder Angler das selber interpretieren darf, wie ers gerne hätte, kann man glauben, wenn man will.


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Hallo,



> *einer  nachhaltigen Angelfischerei.*


Und was sind die Rahmenbedingungen bzw. die Interpretation für diesen Ausdruck? -> *nachhaltigen Angelfischerei
*
Immerhin konnte ich eine internationale Studie der UNO aus 2012 hierzu finden:http://www.fao.org/docrep/016/i2708e/i2708e00.pdf


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kondolenzbuch DAV*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es soll ja manchmal auch Sonderregelungen geben, vielleicht ja in diesem Fall.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Sparten verteilen, bei den Meeresfischen sind gem. C.I.P.S. Satzung zumindest mehrere Verbände pro Nation zugelassen.


 
Also ich glaube Steffen weiß was er da sagt,wer sonst müßte es besser wissen als er,er macht das ja nicht erst seit gestern.Und er sollte seit Samstag ja nun kein unbekannter mehr sein.

Und soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe wurde damals vom VDSF die Mitgliedschaft in der C.I.P.S an die DAV'ler übergeben,also ist meines wissens der VDSF nicht mehr in der C.I.P.S Mitglied.

Auch die Grabenkämpfe zb. in NDS zeigen das,wenn der DAV mal wieder an der Aue ein nach C.I.P.S regeln Angeln ausgerichtet hatte,kam gleiche jemand vom VDSF lager und muste "Funken".Warum sollte er das tun wenn sein VDSF Verband in der C.I.P.S Mitglied wäre.

Ne Dorschgreifer ich glaube da vertust Du dich mit,VDSF nix in C.I.P.S. orga.

Oder ich habe was die letzten 30 Jahre verpennt,kann auch sein glaube ich aber eher nicht.

#h


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Ja, der Satzungspunkt ist mir schon aufgefallen.

Hört sich auch wirklich nicht schlecht an.

Bleibt nur noch, abzuwarten, wie im weiteren Verlauf der Konstitution des DAFV die einzelnen Begriffe definiert werden und welcher Weg gewählt wird, dieses dann durchdefinierte Ziel auch zu erreichen.

Das soll jetzt keine Schwarzmalerei sein.
So wie es der normalsterbliche liest, ist es ein ehrenwertes Ziel, das wir uns als Angler alle wünschen.

Allerdings denken die ehrenwerten großen Vorsitzenden nicht unbedingt wie normalsterbliche.
Ich vermag nicht zu sagen, wie die Leute wirklich ticken.
Also kann ich nur abwarten und das Beste hoffen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> Allerdings denken die ehrenwerten großen Vorsitzenden nicht unbedingt wie normalsterbliche.
> Ich vermag nicht zu sagen, wie die Leute wirklich ticken.
> Also kann ich nur abwarten und das Beste hoffen.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259936
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259354
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784

Honig scheint jedenfalls auch besser fürs Denken zu sein als Fisch, wenn man so liest, was Imker über die designierte Präsidentin des DAFV so denken:
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975


----------



## sonstwer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Thomas, genau das meinte ich. :q

Wenn jemand so dermaßen inkonsequent in seinen Ansichten und Aussagen auftritt, dann fühle ich mich nicht dazu in der Lage, dessen Denken nachzuvollziehen, geschweige denn, vorherzusagen.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, daß ich meine Zweifel in eine hübsche Verpackung eingewickelt habe. 


LG,
frank


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

@ thomas9904
Ich bin ja in vielen Dingen der gleichen Ansicht wie Du.
Aber dass Du Dich beim Thema "Wertungsangeln" so mächtig aus dem Fenster hängst ?
Es gibt nun wahrlich wichtigere Themen für die Fischerei - Weiterer Ausbau der Wasserkraft oder zunehmende Eutrophierung z.B.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> Es gibt nun wahrlich wichtigere Themen für die Fischerei - Weiterer Ausbau der Wasserkraft oder zunehmende Eutrophierung z.B.



Eutrophierung und Wasserkraft ist tatsächlich Sache der Bewirtschafterverbände VDSF/DAFV und DAV, da sollen sie gerne tätig werden..

Aus dem Angeln und vor allem wie zu angln ist, da sollen sie sich gefälligst raushalten.

Das sollen die Bewirtschafter vor Ort regeln, wie Angler an ihren Gewässern zu angeln haben und ob sie dann Fische zählen, wiegen und messen dürfen oder nicht.

Nur darum gehts, dass die Verbände VDSF/DAFV und DAV statt Angler zu einen, diese spalten, indem sie immer einen Teil der Angler ausgrenzen und diffamieren, statt diese mitzunehmen...

Das geht bei Wettkämpfern los, Karpfenangler können auch schon ein Lied singen und Schleppangler ebenso wie Nachtangler, etc....

So wird das nie was mit der Einheit der Angler, wenn man andere ausgrenzt.

Um das Prinzip Ausgrenzung und vorschreiben, was man unter Angeln zu verstehen hat gehts, nicht ums Wertungsangeln als solches.

Und nicht ich habe das hier ins Spiel gebracht!!

Das waren ja organisierte Angler hier, die das eingebracht haben.

Denen wird dann Frau Dr. und das Präsidium schon mitteilen, was sie dann  letztlich ausgelotet haben, wenn sie soweit sind..

Also immer mit der Ruhe, wird gutdemokratisch schon so kommen, wie es die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler will ;-))


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Das sollen die Bewirtschafter vor Ort regeln, wie Angler an ihren Gewässern zu angeln haben
Den Satz unterschreibe ich !!!
Aber das wird nie so kommen, auch deswegen nicht, weil er weniger Bürokratie bedeuten würde ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Siehste - warum dann auch noch unfähige Dachverbände und deren Funktionäre zahlen, wenn eh nix vernünftiges zu erwarten ist??

Wahrscheinlich haben Angler, Vereine und LV einfach zu viel Kohle wenn sie die so sinnlos  für VDSF/DAFV und DAV rausprassen, oder?......


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (12. März 2013)

Hallo,  ich verstehe das Gejammer hier nicht, ob nun DAV oder DAFV, was wird sich großartig ändern?  Der Gewässerfond bleibt soweit ich weiß,  erhalten. Auf Landesebene ( in meinem Fall LAV Brandenburg)  ändert sich garnichts. Ich geh einfach weiter angeln.  

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Der Gewässerfond bleibt soweit ich weiß,  erhalten. Auf Landesebene ( in meinem Fall LAV Brandenburg)  ändert sich garnichts. Ich geh einfach weiter angeln.
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Dann warte mal bis dir nächstes Jahr die Entnahmepflicht jeden maßigen Fisches in die Gewässerordnung geschrieben ist! Und das wird dir dann noch als nachhaltiges Fischen verkauft!


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (12. März 2013)

Du weißt doch wie glitschig Fische sein können,  und dann zappeln sie beim Abhaken auch noch so.. ;-)


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch wie glitschig Fische sein können,  und dann zappeln sie beim Abhaken auch noch so.. ;-)


Nein, die zappeln nicht mehr!
Im Verständnis des VDSF hast du folgendermaßen vorzugehen:
1. bestimmen
2. messen
3. betäuben
4. töten
5. abhaken

btw. Warum sollen wir Ausreden für ein Verhalten finden, dass wir zum einen als richtig empfinden und das zum anderen bis Stand heute rechtens ist!


----------



## ha.jo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Dann warte mal bis dir nächstes Jahr die Entnahmepflicht jeden maßigen Fisches in die Gewässerordnung geschrieben ist! Und das wird dir dann noch als nachhaltiges Fischen verkauft!



Endlich *Einer* der handfeste Informationen hat.#6
Thomas sollte schnell sein Thema öffnen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969
Oder doch eher Mainstream.|rolleyes


----------



## Revilo62 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich verstehe das Gejammer hier nicht, ob nun DAV oder DAFV, was wird sich großartig ändern? Der Gewässerfond bleibt soweit ich weiß, erhalten. Auf Landesebene ( in meinem Fall LAV Brandenburg) ändert sich garnichts. Ich geh einfach weiter angeln.
> 
> Gruß Carsten


 
Ich frage mich nur, warum Ihr Euch da so sicher seid,alle DAV-Gewässer sind Verbandsgewässer und unterliegen damit den Entscheidungen des LAVBund der hat bewusst einer Satzung zugestimmt, in der sich der BV des DAFV grundsätzlich Rechte bei Entscheidungen der lV eingeräumt hat, oder habe ich da was falsch gelesen oder interpretiert ? Und was der neue Verband benötigt ist Kohle , egal von wo her die kommt.
Skepsis ist hier mehr als angesagt , gerade bei einer Mehrheit der VDSF-Funktionäre
Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Endlich *Einer* der handfeste Informationen hat.#6
> Thomas sollte schnell sein Thema öffnen.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969
> Oder doch eher Mainstream.|rolleyes


Was bringt dich zu der Überzeugung dass einer der elementarsten Grundsätze des VDSF nicht mittels des neuen Instruments der Weisung von oben nach unten in die Gewässerordnungen der Landesverbände gedrückt wird?


----------



## meckpomm (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Moin,

also der LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (VDSF) hat zum 1.1.2013 seine Gewässerordnung geändert. Da sind ziemlich viele Restriktionen rausgefallen. Vorher hatten nach der Gewässerordnung insbesondere die (Karpfen-)angler in M-V genauso wenig zu lachen wie die Angler in Brandenburg. Brandenburg hat übrigens einen DAV-Landesverband... Also können jetzt die Angler im DAV-Land Brandenburg durch die Fusion vielleicht sogar auf Besserung hoffen?

Übrigens hat das Saarland doch das Nachangelverbot wohl abgeschafft, muss wohl nur noch in der Vereinen umgesetzt werden. Dafür muss man sich aber engagieren und ggf. auch mal die Vorsitzenden aufklären. Letztendlich kennen die das Angeln bei Nacht ja selbst gar nicht, gab es ja nie. Auch in Berlin gab es wohl Änderungen, sowas geht aber dann doch eher unter...

Gut, aber vielleicht auch noch ein konstruktiver Vorschlag: Wenn ihr so unzufrieden mit der Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit seid, dann gründet doch einen eigenen Verband! Wäre doch interessant, die unorganisierte Mehrheit zu organisieren, gebt doch mal der Masse der Anglerboardmitglieder, so sie denn wollen, eine Stimme. Schlagt doch mal aktiv gemeinsame Ziele für einen eigenen Verband vor, was im Sinne aller Angler erreicht werden soll. Wenn man euch so zuhört, dann sollten Gewässer für einen eigenen Pool ja künftig günstigst zu haben sein, wenn sich der DAFV ohnehin selbst zerstört. Könnt ihr gerne umsetzen oder einfach mal als "Planspiel" durchlaufen lassen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (12. März 2013)

Ich vertraue da mal auf die Aussagen des Vorstandes, die auf der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung des Kreisanglerverbandes getätigt wurden. Dass auf Landesebene alles beim Alten bleibt. Das sind Aussagen, an denen die Herren sich werden messen lassen müssen. Daher bleib ich gelassen und lass mich von der Schwarzmalerei hier nicht anstecken.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (12. März 2013)

@meckpomm, was genau hat sich für Euch verbessert? Bin bei eurer Gewässerordnung nicht so im Bilde..


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also der LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (VDSF) hat zum 1.1.2013 seine Gewässerordnung geändert. Da sind ziemlich viele Restriktionen rausgefallen.





Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> @meckpomm, was genau hat sich für Euch verbessert? Bin bei eurer Gewässerordnung nicht so im Bilde..


Das würde mich auch interessieren!

Nach der Internetseite des LAV MV ist da nur der _Ahndungskatalog für Verstöße gegen diese Verordnung_ neu.

Quelle: LAV MV e.V.


----------



## ha.jo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

@Revilo


> alle DAV-Gewässer sind Verbandsgewässer und unterliegen damit den Entscheidungen des LAVBund


#q
Das Thema dürfte durch sein.|rolleyes
Nenne mir ein Gewässer was der DAV bewirtschaftet?
Du hast den Begriff "Verbandsgewässer,Gewässerpool und damit verbundene Absprachen unter *Fischereirechteinhabern* noch nicht verstanden.
Fischereirecht ist und bleibt bis auf weiteres *Länderrecht*!
Aber alles unzählig oft durchgekaut.|kopfkrat

@andreas


> Was bringt dich zu der Überzeugung dass einer der elementarsten  Grundsätze des VDSF nicht mittels des neuen Instruments der Weisung von  oben nach unten in die Gewässerordnungen der Landesverbände gedrückt  wird?


Habe ich nicht.
Die Gewissheit verkündest Du aber.
Glaskugel gedreht oder Wissen?
Kein belegbares Wissen aber behaupten, passt in den Mainstream.
Jetzt ist aber Feierabend für mich.


----------



## Zoddl (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Was bringt dich zu der Überzeugung dass einer der elementarsten Grundsätze des VDSF nicht mittels des neuen Instruments der Weisung von oben nach unten in die Gewässerordnungen der Landesverbände gedrückt wird?


Was hat ein Bundesverband mit einer Gewässerordnung zu tun?
Wo hat der VDSF-Bund (um den es bei dir geht) den Knüppelparagraphen als elemntaren Grundsatz in seiner Satzung verankert?




... wenn ihr derart am Wasser (oder meintwegen im Verein der Altklugen) diskutiert, braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn ihr in der Endkonsequenz nur die Lacher auf eurer Seite habt. 
Kann ja wohl nich wahr sein ey...


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Was hat ein Bundesverband mit einer Gewässerordnung zu tun?



Nichts! Wieso. Hab ich das behauptet?
Ich habe geschrieben dass der Bundesverband sicherlich seine grundsätzlichen Standpunkte seinen Mitgliedern in diesem Falle Landesverbände zur Pflicht machen wird. So steht es ja auch in der neuen Satzung! Und einer der Grundsätze des VDSF lautet halt: "Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig ist  und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und  schließlich abzuködern. Untermaßige oder einer Schonbestimmung  unterliegende Fische sind vorsichtig zurückzusetzen." Das ist aber schlecht mit der Regelung in der Gewässerordnung des LAV Brandenburg vereinbar, denn da steht: "Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu   entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten   will."


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



ha.jo schrieb:


> @andreas
> Habe ich nicht.
> Die Gewissheit verkündest Du aber.
> Glaskugel gedreht oder Wissen?
> ...





Zoddl schrieb:


> Was hat ein Bundesverband mit einer Gewässerordnung zu tun?
> Wo hat der VDSF-Bund (um den es bei dir geht) den Knüppelparagraphen als elemntaren Grundsatz in seiner Satzung verankert?
> 
> 
> ...



Ey, was nicht sein kann ist mitdiskutieren, ohne die Satzung des DAFV zu kennen.

http://www.vdsf.de/documents/satzungsentwurf-dafv.pdf

§6  2a.)

Wer zuletzt lacht.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Bei §6 2c ist es mir grad kalt den Rücken runter gelaufen.

Stasiverband.


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Hallo,



> Stasiverband.


Nein ....nur endlich mal jemand der das Sündenpfuhl von:



C&R
Wettkampffischen
und alle weiteren Weitwuchst der Angler
einen klares NO entgegen setzt.


Ich denke im November wird dann das Kopfgeld für die Meldungen ausgelobt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei §6 2c ist es mir grad kalt den Rücken runter gelaufen.
> 
> Stasiverband.




6  2.c ist zwingend logisch, um 6  2.a durchzusetzen. Das hat nix mit Stasi zu tun.


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ey, was nicht sein kann ist mitdiskutieren, ohne die Satzung des DAFV zu kennen.
> 
> http://www.vdsf.de/documents/satzungsentwurf-dafv.pdf
> 
> ...


Jelacht wird  nicht... ist nen ernstes Thema! 

Die Gewässerordnung wird weiterhin vom Bewirtschafter festgelegt, von gegenteiligem ist in der Satzung nicht die Rede. Beschliesst die Hauptversammlung etwas, dass die Gewässerordnung eines Vereins/Bewirtschafters tangiert, ist derjenige nur dann zur Umsetzung im Stande, wenn es nicht gegen das Landes-Figes verstösst (in BaWü steht zB das Nachtangelverbot immer noch drin, wenn ich nich irre).

Nehmen wir mal den Fall an, die HV (oder meintwegen das Präsidium) beschliesst den Abknüppelparagraph und ein Verein/mehrere Vereine halten sich nicht dran... *wayne*? 
Wie will er mich denn als Pächter zur Einhaltung seiner geistigen Ergüsse bewegen? Kann er maximal per FiGes, aber da stehts (noch) nicht drin! Mit was will er mich dann abstrafen, per Strafverfahren? Er kann mich maximal aus dem Verband ausschliessen... der Schaden liegt dann aber nicht bei mir.


Deswegen ja auch die Frage, was der Käse mit der Einflussnahme des Präsidiums soll. Er würde gern Bestimmer sein.... aber dazu muss auch der klein(st)e in der Kette freiwillig(!) mitspielen. 

Oder er bringt sich halt per Gesetzesinitiative bundes- oder landesweit ein... das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Das gibt nur genau ein Lobbyistenverband auf diesem Planeten, der von der Basis das Geld nimmt und der Basis seine Auffassung aufdrückt, statt die Interessen der zahlenden Basis zu vertreten.

Mir fehlen dazu echt die Worte.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Diese Gewässerordnung fußt jedoch auf den Regeln des DAV, die mit Rechtskräftigkeit des DAFV keine Gültigkeit mehr haben werden.



Ich bekomm Plaque! Ehrlich!

Die Gewässerordung des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg fusst einzig und allein auf Absprachen, Regelungen usw., die innerhalb des Landes Brandenburg mit allen daran direkt oder indirekt Beteiligten getroffen wurden bzw. einzuhalten sind oder waren.

Ist dir aufgefallen, dass das motorisierte Schleppen (für die Peniblen: ja, auch das Schleppen unter Segel) seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr erlaubt ist in Brb? Haben Günther und Eberhard ganz sicher bei ner Tasse Rex-Pils ausbalddobert #d

Dass sich die Grundidee mit der Idiologie des DAV deckt, ist dabei sicherlich kein Zufall - aber es ist auch nicht mehr als das (zumindest im ausschlaggebenden Sinne).

Mein Gott, holt euch doch erstmal wirklich handfeste Fakten ein, bevor ihr anfangt Halbgewalktes zu verorakeln #q


----------



## meckpomm (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren!
> 
> Nach der Internetseite des LAV MV ist da nur der _Ahndungskatalog für Verstöße gegen diese Verordnung_ neu.
> 
> Quelle: LAV MV e.V.



Moin,

Vielleicht einfach mal diesen  Trend verlassen und Google, bing, Yahoo oder eine andere Suchmaschine fragen... ich bin leider gerade unterwegs, sonst würde ich das für euch machen... Sollte nichts zu finden sein, kann vielleicht jemand eine alte Angelkarte einscannen, denn dort war die Gewässerordnung einige Jahre beigeheftet. Aber so stützt sich die ganze Diskussion nur auf das, was irgendwer mal gehört haben will...

Definitiv waren aber in der alten Gewässerordnung vorgeschrieben, dass maximal ein Kilo Futter pro Tag genutzt werden durfte, Bissanzeiger nicht zum Überwachen der Ruten zulässig sind und Montagen nur geworfen  werden dürfen. Der Futterplatz durfte auch nicht markiert werden. Das fällt mir gerade ein... Sind zwar alles Dinge, die insbesondere Karpfenangler betreffen, aber gerade gegen den soll ja der VDSF o zwingend sein...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## antonio (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

dann guck dir aber auch mal an, welchen bock(mist) euer verband beim der neuen, küstenverordnung eingebracht hat.

antonio


----------



## sonstwer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich bekomm Plaque! Ehrlich!
> 
> Die Gewässerordung des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg fusst einzig und allein auf Absprachen, Regelungen usw., die innerhalb des Landes Brandenburg mit allen daran direkt oder indirekt Beteiligten getroffen wurden bzw. einzuhalten sind oder waren.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Die Gewässerodnung wird von den Fischereirechtinhabern in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verband ausgearbeitet.
In diesem Fall wird der Verband jedoch die Nachbesserung gemäß seiner "Ideologie" fordern.

Nein, es ist mir nicht aufgefallen, daß das Schleppangeln nicht mehr erlaubt ist, denn es befindet sich als Thema außerhalb meiner Reichweite. Ich besitze kein Boot.

Davon abgesehen, wo steht das Verbot verankert? 
Im Fischereigestz?
In der Gewässerordnung?

Kläre mich doch bitte auf!

Steht es im Gesetz verankert, waren sicherlich die Berufsfischer diejenigen, die das angeregt haben, um sich ihren Bestand an "Edelfischen" zu sichern.
In dem Falle wäre es die Pflicht des Verbandes gewesen, dort zu intervenieren. Ist wohl nicht passiert.

Steht es (nur) in der Gewässerordnung, so ist das zwischen Pächter (i.d.R. ein Berufsfischer) und Verband ausgehandelt worden.
Dort hätte der Verband nen "langen Hebel" (Geld aus Angelberechtigungen) gehabt, den aber wohl nicht betätigt.

So und nun kommt wieder die "Ideologie" des Verbandes ins Spiel, die sich nun bald ändern wird und zwangsweise bis in die Vereine hinein umgesetzt werden muß.
Du schreibst ja selber, daß das Schleppangelverbot der "Ideologie" des DAV geschuldet ist, oder hast du dich da nur verschrieben?

Und jetzt denke noch mal darüber nach, wem wir, direkt oder indirekt noch weitergehende Restriktionen zu verdanken haben werden.

LG,
frank


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Moin Zoddl,



Zoddl schrieb:


> Jelacht wird  nicht... ist nen ernstes Thema!
> 
> Die Gewässerordnung wird weiterhin vom Bewirtschafter festgelegt, von gegenteiligem ist in der Satzung nicht die Rede. Beschliesst die Hauptversammlung etwas, dass die Gewässerordnung eines Vereins/Bewirtschafters tangiert, ist derjenige nur dann zur Umsetzung im Stande, wenn es nicht gegen das Landes-Figes verstösst (in BaWü steht zB das Nachtangelverbot immer noch drin, wenn ich nich irre).
> 
> ...



Ich muss schon wieder die Vergangenheit bemühen, weil es das alles schonmal gab.

Als ein gewisser Herr Drosse den Feldzug gegen Wettfischen, Setzkescher etc. begann, war dies alles noch nicht per Gesetz verboten. Es oblag also den Fischereirechtinhabern, ob sie die von Drosse und dem VDSF geforderten Einschränkungen umsetzten oder nicht.
Fast alle haben seinerzeit diese Verbote in den Gewässerordnungen festgeschrieben, *bevor* das zum Gesetz wurde. Ganz einfach aus Angst der jeweiligen Vorstände vor Schwierigkeiten und Problemen mit der Justiz und/oder Angelgegnern. Und die wurden vom VDSF in den schrecklichsten Farben aufgemalt.

Danach haben die Landesverbände diese Regelungen in die Fischereigesetzgebung eingebracht oder Einbringungen unterstützt mit dem Argument, dass der größte Teil der organisierten Angler diese Novellierungen gutheißen und bereits umgesetzt haben. 

Wer nun glaubt, dass Beschlüsse der HV des Bundesverbandes nicht den geringsten Einfluss auf die Fischereigesetze eines Bundeslandes haben können, der glaubt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet. 

Selbstredend kann ein Landesverband aus dem Bundesverband austreten, wenn ihm die dortigen Beschlüsse erheblich gegen den Strich gehen. Und natürlich kann ein Landesverband aus dem Bundesverband, oder ein Verein aus dem Landesverband maximal aus selbigem ausgeschlossen werden, wenn er sich nicht an die Beschlüsse hält. 

Da verweise ich mal wieder auf Bayern, bei denen es nach der - von der absoluten Mehrheit der Angler nicht akzeptierten - Abknüppelpflicht zu Massenaustritten aus Vereinen und Verbänden kam. Und diejenigen, die sich nicht an die Abknüppelpflicht gehalten haben, sind samt und sonders aus dem Verband geschmissen worden. Oder etwa nicht ?

Eben, die Realität sieht anders aus. 

Die Abknüppelpflicht ist inzwischen Gesetz und Vereine und Angler haben die Ar$chkarte, weil sie nur die Wahl haben, dieses Gesetz zu befolgen, oder sich durch bürgerlichen Ungehorsam außerhalb der Legalität bewegen zu müssen.


----------



## pro-release (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Ich vertraue da mal auf die Aussagen des Vorstandes, die auf der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung des Kreisanglerverbandes getätigt wurden. Dass auf Landesebene alles beim Alten bleibt. Das sind Aussagen, an denen die Herren sich werden messen lassen müssen. Daher bleib ich gelassen und lass mich von der Schwarzmalerei hier nicht anstecken.



Sehr vernünftig! Applaus!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

@sonstwer

Der Absatz mit der Idiologie sollte eigentlich vor dem Schleppangelverbot kommen ... hat also dirketen Bezug zu

"Die Gewässerordung des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg fusst einzig  und allein auf Absprachen, Regelungen usw., die innerhalb des Landes  Brandenburg mit allen daran direkt oder indirekt Beteiligten getroffen  wurden bzw. einzuhalten sind oder waren."

Und ja, das Schleppangelverbot unter Segel und Motorkraft ist in der Gewässerordnung des LAVB verankert und fußt auf der Notwendigkeit, gewisse "Unarten" einzuschränken - quasi als direkte und logische Antwort auf die Problematik, dass manche Angler eben meinen, sie hätten Sonderrechte im Bezug auf ein friedliches Miteinander. Man munkelt auch, die Taucher hätten sich nach diversen Bekanntschaften mit Drillingen beschwert aber das halte ich für eine Legende ... manche Legenden haben aber einen wahren Kern ... who knows 

Die Gewässerordnung des LAVB hat also primär ihren Ursprung in lokalen Gegebenheiten, in gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen und in Befindlichkeiten anderer Interessengruppen (Stichwort "Wetterschutzbehausung" -> Land und Forsten wollten selbst den Schirm verbieten lassen, der LAVB hat interveniert und zumindest mit der 12-Stunden-Regel eine gemeinsam tragbare Lösung gefunden ... 1kg Futter pro Tag und Angler ist ein anderes Beispiel, das notwendig wurde, um gewisse ökologische Gesichtspunkte [Überdüngung - Phosphateintrag, etc.] zu berücksichtigen, usw. usf.). Dem DAV sind solche Verordnungen vollkommen Schnurz - müssen sie auch, da er dabei nicht ein Fitzelchen Mitspracherecht hat.

Du solltest dich mal mit den juristischen Feinheiten von Zuständigkeiten in der Konstellation Verband/Verein auseinander setzen, dann wären deine Parolen vielleicht etwas weniger peinlich. Entschuldige bitte aber es ist so.

Das die Gewässerverordnungen der DAV-Verbände gewisse Schnittmengen aufweisen, liegt sicherlich auch in der gemeinsamen Idiologie begründet - gar keine Frage. Aber Bedingung ist diese Idiologie in keinem Fall. Denn auch, wenn hier wieder einige mit den Augen rollen werden: Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und wer sich wie am Wasser zu verhalten hat, entscheidet einzig und allein der Fischereirechtsinhaber (und einschränkenderweise mitunter auch der Eigentümer bzw. Pächter des Gewässers - sollte dir schon aufgefallen sein, dass an gewissen Verbandsvertragsgewässern des LAVB sogar von der allgemein bekannten Gewässerordnung abweichende Regeln gelten [Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Angelzeiten [[Nachtangelverbot beispielsweise]]]) - keinesfalls aber ein übergeordneter Verein.

Die Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV kann also gar keine Beschlüsse fassen, die sich unmittelbar auf eine Gewässerordnung auswirken - sie hat schlichtweg keine Befugnisse in solchen Fragen. Einzig gesetzliche Änderungen wirken sich direkt aus und sind umsetzungspflichtig - die veranlassen dann aber ganz andere Personenkreise.

Und bevor das auch wieder kommt: ja, im VDSF-Land wurden Beschlüsse gefasst, die sich auf derlei Verordnungen ausgewirkt haben - die gab es auch im DAV-Land. Hüben wie drüben sind das aber mehr oder weniger gemeinsame Einigungen gewesen, bei denen man mitunter sagen muss "naja, wenn sie das mit sich machen lassen". Und hier haben wir dann eine Situation, die ein Vorredner schon angesprochen hat: was will der Verband machen, wenn ein LV sich einer solchen Abstimmung nicht unterwerfen will? Das einzige juristische Mittel ist der Ausschluss aus dem Verband. Und zumindest bei der finanziellen Schlagkraft des LAVB (der auch im DAFV kein kleiner ist) ringt mir die Vorstellung ganz persönlich nur ein schelmisches Grinsen ab. Ganz ehrlich.

Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass die vor solchen Beschlüssen nicht miteinander reden? Bist du wirklich der irrigen Annahme, dass die grauen VDSF-Herren sich zu einem konspirativen Treffen verabreden und Pläne schmieden, wie sie den doofen Ossis nun zeigen können, wo der Frosch die Locken hat?

Das Leben funktioniert manchmal ein bisschen anders, als es in drittklassigen Agentenromanen dargestellt wird.

@Ralle

Das Abknüppelgebot in Bayern ist genauso ein Beispiel für "wenn sie das mit sich machen lassen". Die Initiative ging ja eindeutig von den "Anglern" selbst aus. Quasi der umgekehrte Weg dessen, was hier prophezeit wird. Man mag mich naiv nennen aber so dusselig sind die Herren hier nun auch nicht (mehr).

Trotz allem sind auch solche Restriktionen Insellösungen, die - wäre der Verband in der Lage, sowas global in Auswirkung zu bringen - mit Sicherheit eben keine solchen geblieben wären.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Ich vertraue da mal auf die Aussagen des Vorstandes, die auf der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung des Kreisanglerverbandes getätigt wurden. Dass auf Landesebene alles beim Alten bleibt. Das sind Aussagen, an denen die Herren sich werden messen lassen müssen. Daher bleib ich gelassen und lass mich von der Schwarzmalerei hier nicht anstecken.



Rischtisch.

Und wenn es dann soweit ist, dann werden die Herren an ihren Aussagen gemessen.

Und dann ??

Steinigen? Erschießen? Persönlich haftbar machen? 

Was willst Du oder jemand denn machen, wenn die "Messung" negativ ausfällt?
Wo sind bis dahin Steuer- und Kontrollmechanismen?

Sehr unvernünftig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Die Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV kann also gar keine Beschlüsse fassen, die sich unmittelbar auf eine Gewässerordnung auswirken - sie hat schlichtweg keine Befugnisse in solchen Fragen. Einzig gesetzliche Änderungen wirken sich direkt aus und sind umsetzungspflichtig - die veranlassen dann aber ganz andere Personenkreise.




Das ist mal wieder das Pfeifen im dunklen Wald.

Selbstverständlich kann die Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV beschließen, dass an Verbandsgewässern jeder nicht geschützte Fisch entnommen werden muss, oder man nur noch in rosa Badehose angeln darf.
Gem. Satzung haben die Mitglieder solche Beschlüsse umzusetzen. Mitglieder, die sich dessen verweigern, müssen von anderen Mitgliedern, die Kenntnis davon haben, gemeldet werden. 

Steht alles so in der Satzung des DAFV, musst nur lesen und verstehen wollen.

Verdrängen und schönreden hilft nix.


----------



## sonstwer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal den Fall an, die HV (oder meintwegen das Präsidium) beschliesst den Abknüppelparagraph und ein Verein/mehrere Vereine halten sich nicht dran... *wayne*?
> Wie will er mich denn als Pächter zur Einhaltung seiner geistigen Ergüsse bewegen? Kann er maximal per FiGes, aber da stehts (noch) nicht drin! Mit was will er mich dann abstrafen, per Strafverfahren? Er kann mich maximal aus dem Verband ausschliessen... der Schaden liegt dann aber nicht bei mir.
> 
> 
> ...






wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und bevor das auch wieder kommt: ja, im VDSF-Land wurden Beschlüsse  gefasst, die sich auf derlei Verordnungen ausgewirkt haben - die gab es  auch im DAV-Land. Hüben wie drüben sind das aber mehr oder weniger  gemeinsame Einigungen gewesen, bei denen man mitunter sagen muss "naja,  wenn sie das mit sich machen lassen". Und hier haben wir dann eine  Situation, die ein Vorredner schon angesprochen hat: was will der  Verband machen, wenn ein LV sich einer solchen Abstimmung nicht  unterwerfen will? Das einzige juristische Mittel ist der Ausschluss aus  dem Verband. Und zumindest bei der finanziellen Schlagkraft des LAVB  (der auch im DAFV kein kleiner ist) ringt mir die Vorstellung ganz  persönlich nur ein schelmisches Grinsen ab. Ganz ehrlich.





In Vereinen und Verbänden ist es rechtlich so, daß die Strafen für Satzungsverstöße in der Satzung festgeschrieben sein müssen.
Diese Strafen sind von der HV frei wählbar, dürfen jedoch der allgemeinen Rechtsprechung in Bezug auf Verhältnismäßigkeit und Komformität nicht zuwiderhandeln.

Der Vereins-/Verbandsausschluß ist hier als die "Höchststrafe" anzusehen.

Üblich sind in der Regel so genannte Ausgleichszahlungen mit Geldmitteln (Vereine/Verbände haben nicht die Hoheit, Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Strafen auszusprechen).
So geschieht es auch meist, wenn Mitglieder sich in ihren Vereinen vor Gemeinschaftsarbeiten drücken wollen. Dann wird nämlich einfach eine Ausgleichzahlung für die Heilung des Satzungsverstoßes angesetzt.

Das wird auch von vielen Vereinsmitgliedern so gerne in Anspruch genommen, wenn sie keine Zeit/Lust haben, sich für den Verein zu engagieren.

Auf Verbandsebene läuft das ganz genau so. Nur sind hier die Ausgleichszahlungen allgemein deutlich höher zu erwarten.
Schau dich zu dem Thema zum Beispiel mal beim DFB um.
Du wirst anfangen mit den Ohren zu schlackern, wenn du die Höhe der geforderten Summen siehst.

Das kann ganz schnell auch mal dazu führen, daß ein Verein/KV/LV in die Pleite getrieben wird.

Auch so kann ein Dachverband seine klammen Kassen wieder auffüllen, einfach indem er rigoros mit finanziellen Ausgleichsforderungen für Satzungsverstöße gegen seine Mitglieder vorgeht.

Grundlage für dieses Recht findest du im BGB in den §§ 21-54 für eingetragene und nicht eingetragenen Vereine.
Aus den darauffolgenden §§ 55-79 leiten sich Sonderregelungen für die eingetragenen Vereine ab.

LG,
frank


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann die Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV beschließen, dass an Verbandsgewässern jeder nicht geschützte Fisch entnommen werden muss


 
Genau das darf ein Verband nicht. Er hat lediglch das Recht, für seine Gewässer Hegebestimmungen festzulegen. Diese müssen dann auf Basis der geltenden* Landesfischereigesetze* mit den zuständigen Fachberatungen abgeglichen werden.

Um auf dein Gleichnis zurückzukommen: Die rote Badehose darf der Verband zum Angeln festlegen, alles was sich auf Entnahme und andere fischereibezogene Dinge bezieht, muss der Verband auf *Landesebene* mit den Fachbehörden abstimmen.


----------



## Tomasz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Das die Gewässerverordnungen der DAV-Verbände gewisse Schnittmengen aufweisen, liegt sicherlich auch in der gemeinsamen Idiologie begründet - gar keine Frage...



Ich stimme mit Dir in vielen Punkten überein und gebe Dir und auch Blauzahn völlig Recht, dass viele Diskussionen hier am eigentlichen Thema vorbei gehen und vieles auf Spekulationen und Unwissenheit beruht, wie sich immer wieder am Gewässerfond und anderen Themen zeigt. Aber wie stehst Du persönlich zu der Fusion, wie sie abgelaufen und vermittelt worden ist? 
Wir kennen uns aus vielen Diskursen der letzten Jahre hier im AB und ich habe Dein Engament sehr geschätzt. Aber wie Du schon schreibst, beruhen die Schnittmengen der Landesverbände im DAV auch auf einer gemeinsamen Ideologie. Die im DAV-Bund offensiv durch ihre Standpunkte "DAV 50 plus" "Ehrenkodex" "Zurücksetzen" "Gemeinschaftsangeln" usw. begründet sind. Den DAV gibt es bald nicht mehr und ich kann sehen das der neue Verband diese Standpunkte nicht offensiv vertritt. Warum konnten dann alle Delegierten des DAV der Fusion zustimmen und wie wollen sie künftig Ihre Interessen für uns Angler im ehemaligen DAV dort durchsetzen? Ja Du hast Recht damit, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache ist und ich sehe auch trotz des umstrittenen Paragraphen in der neuen Satzung nicht die Einflußnahme des Bundesverbandes auf die Entscheidungen der Länder und dennoch sehe ich eben auch keine ausreichenden Schnittmengen für einen gemeinsamen Verband und eine gemeinsame Ideologie. Und ich war ein stückweit stolz auf dass was den DAV ausgemacht hat. Warum gibt man das auf und forciert sogar wie der LAVB den Abgang des DAV-Bund? Ich versteh es bis heute nicht und es kann mir auch niemand auf Vereins- oder KAV-Ebene schlüssig erklären. Die gemeinsame Stimme in Brüssel ist mir dafür zu platt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Moin Zoddl,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Ralle, ich denke Du übertreibst.

Wann und wo ist denn das Setzkescherverbot im Gesetz?
In NRW gibt es kein Gesetz dazu.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies in den 80igern ins Gesetz geschrieben wurde und dann ???? sagen wir mal in den 90igern wieder heraus genommen wurde.
In der Fischereiverordnung mag dies wohl zutreffen. Die ist aber jederzeit änderbar.


----------



## sonstwer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass die vor solchen Beschlüssen nicht miteinander reden? Bist du wirklich der irrigen Annahme, dass die grauen VDSF-Herren sich zu einem konspirativen Treffen verabreden und Pläne schmieden, wie sie den doofen Ossis nun zeigen können, wo der Frosch die Locken hat?




Mich beschleicht der Verdacht, daß du auf die Fusion erst nach dem 9. März aufmerksam geworden bist?

Genau so wurde sie vorbereitet und durchgezogen!

Gut, sie haben noch ein paar mehr Werkzeuge verwandt, die mindestens gegen die "Guten Sitten" verstoßen.

Reib dir deinen Sand aus den Augen und lies dir in Aller Ruhe mal den "Allmachtsparagraphen" (Punkt 6) in der neuen Satzung durch.
Dann kombiniere ihn mit der bisherigen Praxis.


LG,
frank


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann die Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV beschließen, dass an Verbandsgewässern jeder nicht geschützte Fisch entnommen werden muss, oder man nur noch in rosa Badehose angeln darf.
> Gem. Satzung haben die Mitglieder solche Beschlüsse umzusetzen. Mitglieder, die sich dessen verweigern, müssen von anderen Mitgliedern, die Kenntnis davon haben, gemeldet werden.
> 
> Steht alles so in der Satzung des DAFV, musst nur lesen und verstehen wollen.
> ...



Ralle, eure Intentionen in allen Ehren, wirklich (ich bin ja streckenweise wirklich mit euch) aber hör doch auf, solchen Quark zu erzählen. Klar kann die HV das beschließen, sie können auch beschließen, wann die Sonne zu scheinen hat oder dass die D-Mark wieder eingeführt wird.

Ob sie dazu rechtlich aber auch legitimiert sind, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt! Die HV hat ihre Kompetenzen und die enden schlicht und ergreifend am Länderrand.

Womit ich bei den Einlassungen von sonstwer wäre: klar gibt es reichlich Restriktionsmöglichkeiten im Vereinsrecht. Die Frage ist nur, hätten die auch Bestand, wenn man einen Beschluss durchdrücken will, den man aus Befugnisgründen gar nicht hätte fassen dürfen bzw. können?

@Tomasz

Ich verstehs auch nicht, ganz ehrlich! Ich wüsste wirklich zu gern, welches Pferd vor allem Eberhard getreten hat. Ich kenne einige Gründe, kann die durchaus nachvollziehen aber das hätte man mit etwas Spucke und dem nötigen Willen auch anders regeln können.

...

Thema Setzkescher in NRW: http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2012-04/setzkeschernutzung-in-nrw/


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Mich beschleicht der Verdacht, daß du auf die Fusion erst nach dem 9. März aufmerksam geworden bist?



So wirds wohl sein 

Mal ganz im Scherz: welchen Schenkelklopfer du mit dem Satz abgeliefert hast, sollen dir andere erklären  Und ich meine das wirklich scherzhaft und vollkommen ironiebefreit!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ob sie dazu rechtlich aber auch legitimiert sind, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt! Die HV hat ihre Kompetenzen und die enden schlicht und ergreifend am Länderrand.
> 
> http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2012-04/setzkeschernutzung-in-nrw/




Was Du sicherlich mit schriftlichen Vereinbarungen aus den Fusionspapieren, oder mit entsprechenden Paragraphen aus dem Verbandsrecht belegen kannst. 

Oder ?


----------



## sonstwer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> So wirds wohl sein
> 
> Mal ganz im Scherz: welchen Schenkelklopfer du mit dem Satz abgeliefert hast, sollen dir andere erklären  Und ich meine das wirklich scherzhaft und vollkommen ironiebefreit!



Wenn du die Ironie in meinem Satz nicht mitbekommen hast, ist das natürlich wirklich ein Schenkelklopfer für dich.
Ich dachte, der Satz würde genug davon triefen...

Das braucht mir keiner zu erklären.
Dafür kenne ich dich zu gut.
Vielleicht sogar besser, als du dich erinnerst? 

LG,
frank


----------



## Tomasz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> @Tomasz
> 
> Ich verstehs auch nicht, ganz ehrlich! Ich wüsste wirklich zu gern, welches Pferd vor allem Eberhard getreten hat. Ich kenne einige Gründe, kann die durchaus nachvollziehen aber das hätte man mit etwas Spucke und dem nötigen Willen auch anders regeln können.
> ...http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2012-04/setzkeschernutzung-in-nrw/



Na denn....
Danke für die Antwort und lass uns am Ball bleiben#6!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was Du sicherlich mit schriftlichen Vereinbarungen aus den Fusionspapieren, oder mit entsprechenden Paragraphen aus dem Verbandsrecht belegen kannst.
> 
> Oder ?



Ralle, beweise du doch erst einmal, dass diese Einflussnahme so stattfindet, wie von dir propagiert...
Dies beruht auf deiner Erfahrung aus den zurückliegenden Jahren mit dem VDSF, welchen es nun nicht mehr gibt und das neue Präsidium nicht mehr nur aus, wie von dir andernorts bezeichnet - ideologisch verblendeten VDSF Funktionären -besteht.

Das aber kannst du nicht, weil es ja noch nicht eingetreten ist, der neue Verband ist momentan noch nicht mit Rechtskraft eingetragen. 

Dagegen werden hellseherisch Konstrukte erfunden und düsterste Szenarien durchgespielt...
der gemeine Angler huppt drauf und schon sind alle glücklich und zufrieden, das man doch Recht hatte.
Aber das ist so unnötig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

... ich hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Zeit.... also nur kurz

@Ralle
Korrekt! Das Verbot von Wettfischen und das (nicht/teilweise umgesetzte) Setzkescherverbot haben sich etablieren können, weil man dem Zitronenfalter in der Vergangenheit vermutlich Zitronen in die Hand gedrückt hat. Auf welche Art und Weise bzw mit welchen Mitteln explizit aber Drosse für eine Umsetzung der Verbote gesorgt hat, entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis. Der immer mal wieder erwähnte Monitor-Bericht dürfte da recht hilfreich gewesen sein.
*ABER*: An deren Durchsetzung haben ALLE "mitgeholfen" und genau das ist doch das Problem!

Momentan sitzen wir jetzt mit nur noch einem Bundesverband da und mit dem müssen wir halt auskommen. Sich hinsetzen und auf Verbote harren, diese fleissig zu begrüssen und zu unterstützen ist doch exakt das, was in den vergangenen Jahren zur heutigen Situation geführt hat.

Aber ist das die einzige Möglichkeit?
Eben nicht, wie die *jüngste* Vergangenheit zeigt:
- keine Einstimmigkeit mehr bei Abstimmungen im VDSF (zB Fusion)
- ein (eigentlich zwei mit TLAV) LV tritt aus dem BV aus, andere denken über ihren Verbleib offen nach
- direkte und öffentlich geführte Kritik seitens der LVs am BV
-... und Braun ist sicherlich nicht wegen Schnupfen von seinem Amt zurückgetreten (worden)
und was weiss ich, was noch läuft oder am laufen ist.

Wenn man sich jetzt hinsetzt und andere dazu auffordert, eben wie bisher, auf die nun kommenden Verbote zu warten, dann hat man aus den vergangen Jahren nichts und zwar absolut *NICHTS* gelernt!

Verstehst du auf was ich hinauswill?



Grüzze
Zoddl


PS:Und auch deshalb frage ich mich eben, warum das Präsidium hier jetzt extra noch direkten Einfluss nehmen will. Das zwingt doch Landesverbände, Vereine und Angler regelrecht dazu miteinander im Bedarfsfall gegen den BV zu arbeiten.


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ralle, beweise du doch erst einmal, dass diese Einflussnahme so stattfindet, wie von dir propagiert...
> Dies beruht auf deiner Erfahrung aus den zurückliegenden Jahren mit dem VDSF, welchen es nun nicht mehr gibt und das neue Präsidium nicht mehr nur aus, wie von dir andernorts bezeichnet - ideologisch verblendeten VDSF Funktionären -besteht.


Sieht man am Setzkescherverbot wie durchlagend der Einfluss nicht war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> PS:Und auch deshalb frage ich mich eben, warum das Präsidium hier jetzt extra noch direkten Einfluss nehmen will. Das zwingt doch Landesverbände, Vereine und Angler regelrecht dazu miteinander im Bedarfsfall gegen den BV zu arbeiten.


Die waren das abnicken gewohnt, das werden die auch weiterhin gut können und die Gekniffenen sind nachher halt wieder die Angler...

Geschichte wiederholt sich leider (weil die Angler scheinbar zu doof zum lernen sind - Honig essen macht scheinbar schlauer als Fisch essen........).....



> Dies beruht auf deiner Erfahrung aus den zurückliegenden Jahren mit dem VDSF, welchen es nun nicht mehr gibt und das neue Präsidium nicht mehr nur aus, wie von dir andernorts bezeichnet - ideologisch verblendeten VDSF Funktionären -besteht.


Verhältnis VDSF zu DAV im neuen Verband:
Präsidium: 3 zu 2
Gesamtpräsidium: 8 zu 5
HV: ca. 4 zu 1..

Ja, ich weiss, hat mir mal ne Biologin erklärt:
Der Schwanz wackelt mit dem Hund...............
;-))))))))))))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was Du sicherlich mit schriftlichen Vereinbarungen aus den Fusionspapieren, oder mit entsprechenden Paragraphen aus dem Verbandsrecht belegen kannst.
> 
> Oder ?


 
Es geht hier doch nicht um Verbandsrecht, sondern um Fischereirecht.

Aus meiner Sicht dürfte der Verband problemlos z.B. folgende Dinge festlegen:
- Nachtangelverbote
- Setzkescherverbote
- Köderverbote
- Pflicht zum Tragen roter Badehosen (auf Anregung von Ralle :m)

Was er ganz sicher nicht auf *Bundesebene* festlegen darf sind z.B.:
- Mindestmaße
- Schonzeiten
- Entnahmerichtlinien
- zulässige Anzahl von Angeln
- zulässige Anzahl Anbissstellen

Das alles unterliegt den landesspezifischen Fischereigesetzen und muss von den lokalen Fischereibehörden genehmigt werden.

Und die Realität sieht dann halt noch zerklüfteter aus: Die Festlegung und Genehmigung von fischereilichen Bestimmungen obligt z.B. in Bayern weitestgehend den Bezirksberatungen auf Bezirksebene.
Selbst auf Vereinsebene gelten da teils an unterschiedlichen Gewässern unterschiedliche Schonzeiten und Schonmaße je nachdem, in welchem Regierungsbezirk sich das Gewässer befindet.


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch nicht um Verbandsrecht, sondern um Fischereirecht.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht dürfte der Verband problemlos z.B. folgende Dinge festlegen:
> - Nachtangelverbote
> ...



Warum sollte er dies auf Bundesebene nicht können?
Der Bundesverband verstösst doch gegen kein Gesetz wenn er das Mindestmaß eines Fisches einheitlich über den des Landesgesetzes/ Verordnung stellt.

Als z.B. Per Gesetz ist auf 45cm, dann kann er doch 50cm seinen LV aufs Auge drücken.
Zu Schonung der Fischbestände etc.
Er darf nur nicht die Mindestanforderungen des Gesetzes/ Verordnung unterschreiten.

Wenn die da oben sich alle einig sind, und dies Mehrheitlich beschlossen wird...

wird es kein geht nicht, gibts nicht geben.

Ich kann mich in dem Bezug noch sehr gut an das VDSF- Geschrei in den 80igern erinnern.
Da wurde von VDSF- "Fachleuten" den Leuten aus den LV und Vereinen die Hölle auf Erden versprochen wenn se dies und das nicht umsetzen.



Was für Dinge wären es denn, die laut DAFV Satzung die LV umzusetzen haben etc. bzw. haben könnten?


----------



## antonio (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch nicht um Verbandsrecht, sondern um Fischereirecht.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht dürfte der Verband problemlos z.B. folgende Dinge festlegen:
> - Nachtangelverbote
> ...



antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Als z.B. Per Gesetz ist auf 45cm, dann kann er doch 50cm seinen LV aufs Auge drücken.
> Zu Schonung der Fischbestände etc.
> *Er darf nur nicht die Mindestanforderungen des Gesetzes/ Verordnung unterschreiten.*



Welche Gesetze /  welche Verordnungen?

Fischereigesetz / Fischreiverordnungen ?
...denn da sind per Gesetz / Verordnung Mindestmaße und ganzjährig zu schonende Fischarten, wie auch Schonzeiten festgelegt.
Das ist aber Ländersache, oder gibt es in deiner Welt nun schon ein Bundesfischereigesetz?


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Welche Gesetze /  welche Verordnungen?
> 
> Fischereigesetz / Fischreiverordnungen ?
> ...denn da sind per Gesetz / Verordnung Mindestmaße und ganzjährig zu schonende Fischarten, wie auch Schonzeiten festgelegt.
> Das ist aber Ländersache, oder gibt es in deiner Welt nun schon ein Bundesfischereigesetz?



Land.
Es redet keiner von einem Bundesfischereigesetz.
Da wird der Verband eh nichts dran ausrichten können an...Gesetze.


Aber warum sollte er das Mindestmaß nicht erhöhen dürfen wenn es dafür im DAFV eine Mehrheit gibt?
Das kann ja schon jeder Angelverein (natürlich nur für seine Gewässer). Warum sollte der DAFV dies dann nicht können?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



antonio schrieb:


> nachtangelverbot als beispiel unterliegt auch den landesspezifischen fischereigesetzen.
> und wenn der Verband solche sachen festlegt haben sich eben die lv laut Satzung dran zu halten und dies umzusetzen.


 
Das ist richtig, wenn im Fischereigesetz eines verankert ist. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, darf der Verein/Verband ein Nachtangelverbot ohne Rücksprache mit Behörden für seine Gewässer verhängen.

Die gleiche Logik gilt für Setzkescher etc.

Bei Schonzeiten usw. ist es einem Verband/Verein aber eben nicht erlaubt, ohne Rücksprache mit den Behörden über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgehende Festlegungen zu treffen. Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677


----------



## antonio (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

siehst du und wenn der bv sowas beschließt haben es die lv umzusetzen.
also abknüppelgebot, nachtangelverbot und und und, alles möglich.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte er das Mindestmaß nicht erhöhen dürfen wenn es dafür im DAFV eine Mehrheit gibt?
> Das kann ja schon jeder Angelverein. Warum sollte der DAFV dies dann nicht können?


 
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677

Hier in Mittelfranken dürfen die Vereine seit diesem Jahr weder Mindestmaße noch Schonzeiten ohne Genehmigung der Fachbehörde (die nur in Ausnahmefällen erteilt wird) über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus erhöhen.

Mein Verein musste z.B. das Wallerschutzmaß für geschlossene Gewässer streichen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, wenn im Fischereigesetz eines verankert ist. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, darf der Verein/Verband ein Nachtangelverbot ohne Rücksprache mit Behörden für seine Gewässer verhängen.
> 
> Die gleiche Logik gilt für Setzkescher etc.
> 
> ...




Wieso kann der BV die Schonzeiten nicht verlängern wenn es dafür eine Mehrheit im DAFV gibt?

Das kann ja schon jeder Angelverein für sein Gewässer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



antonio schrieb:


> siehst du und wenn der bv sowas beschließt haben es die lv umzusetzen.
> 
> antonio


 
Auslöser der Diskussion war folgendes Statement von Ralle:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann die Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV beschließen, dass an Verbandsgewässern jeder nicht geschützte Fisch entnommen werden muss


 
Genau das kann ein Verband eben nicht entscheiden, ohne es sich von jeder zuständigen Bezirksbehörde absegnen zu lassen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677
> 
> Hier in Mittelfranken dürfen die Vereine seit diesem Jahr weder Mindestmaße noch Schonzeiten ohne Genehmigung der Fachbehörde (die nur in Ausnahmefällen erteilt wird) über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus erhöhen.
> ...



Ok, von wem kommt dies? LV und Landesregierung?


----------



## antonio (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677
> 
> Hier in Mittelfranken dürfen die Vereine seit diesem Jahr weder Mindestmaße noch Schonzeiten ohne Genehmigung der Fachbehörde (die nur in Ausnahmefällen erteilt wird) über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus erhöhen.
> ...



jup in bayern gehts eben nicht mit den schonmaßen,aber es gibt eben viele andere dinge außer schonmaße.
und die lv haben dann wie sie es bisher auch getan haben die möglichkeit bezüglich der gesetzgebung einfluß zu nehmen.



antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Land.
> Es redet keiner von einem Bundesfischereigesetz.
> Da wird der Verband eh nichts dran ausrichten können an...Gesetze.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte er das tun?

Und... gab es so etwas bisher vom VDSF, falls ja bitte ich um Beispiele, wo der VDSF per Verordnung explizit Einfluß auf Mindestmaße in einem Landesverband genommen hat...

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt raus hier, ziehe mir ne rote Badehose an und schnupper mal, ob mein Furz in dieser anders riecht....


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Warum? Keine Ahnung. Edt: Um das Warum geht es auch gar nicht.

Blauzahn..mir geht es darum, dass dieser Passus in der Satzung des DAFV doch sehr viel Interprätationsspielraum lässt.

Und er nicht ausschliesst, dass der DAFV sich in die Fischereiangelegenheit der LV einmischt.

Diesen Satzungpunkt gab es im VDSF nicht, mir jedenfalls zur Zeit nicht bekannt.

Der VDSF hatte damals in den 80iger massiven Einfluss darauf gehabt was über den LV den Angelvereinen mitgeteilt wurde.
Z.B. Setzkescherverbot


----------



## ...andreas.b... (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Selbstverständlich kann die  Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV beschließen, dass an Verbandsgewässern  jeder nicht geschützte Fisch entnommen werden muss
> ...


Wie kommst du darauf dass ein Verband ebensolches nicht beschliessen kann? Es gibt für die Fische gesetzliche Schonmaße und -zeiten, außerhalb dieser kann Fisch entnommen werden. Wenn aber ein Verband beschließt dass außerhalb der Schonzeiten und -maße der Fisch nicht nur entnommen werden kann sondern *muss* und dieser Verband in seiner Satzung geregelt hat die mittelbaren und unmittelbaren Mitglieder dies umzusetzen haben dann ist das so! Da brauch auch keiner ein Amt zu befragen!

Ralle, hat ja auch die Erklärung mitgelierfert wo dies steht:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gem. Satzung haben die Mitglieder solche Beschlüsse umzusetzen.  Mitglieder, die sich dessen verweigern, müssen von anderen Mitgliedern,  die Kenntnis davon haben, gemeldet werden.
> 
> Steht alles so in der Satzung des DAFV, *musst nur lesen und verstehen wollen*.
> 
> Verdrängen und schönreden hilft nix.


siehe:
Gewässerordnung des VDSF e.V. Punkt 1.5.2.
Satzungsentwurf DAFV §4 Abs.2 / §6 Abs.2
steht alles da!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sogar besser, als du dich erinnerst?



Helf mir mal bitte - ich hab echt keinen Plan im Moment |kopfkrat


----------



## sonstwer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Helf mir mal bitte - ich hab echt keinen Plan im Moment |kopfkrat



Warst du nicht mal in dem kleinen Forum mit dem großen Zander im Logo angemeldet? #h

LG,
frank


----------



## Tomasz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Man bezieht sich hier immer wieder gerne auf den umstrittenen § 6 Abs. 2 a. Den Diskutanten ist dabei sicher nicht entgangen, dass es diesen Absatz nahezu im gleichen Wortlaut auch schon in der Satzung des DAV-Bund gab, oder? Hier wurde geradezu wortgleich der Satzung des DAV-Bund  abgeschrieben. Und es ist ironischerweise der selbe § 6 Abs. 2 a:

"...*Rechte und Pflichten der Mitglieder*...
2a)...Die Mitglieder haben die Pflicht, den DAV bei der Erfüllung  seiner satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben zu unterstützen, die Beschlüsse der  Hauptversammlung anzuerkennen und auszuführen sowie den festgelegten  Beitrag an den DAV pünktlich abzuführen...."

Nachzulesen hier:

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=71&Itemid=83

Gleiches gilt für den umstrittenen § wo es um die Strafandrohung geht. 
Ich kann aber beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wo hier der Zusammenhang zur Einflußnahme auf das Fischereirecht der Länder bestanden und und nun bestehen soll.
Es ist genug schief gegangen bei der Fusion und man wird viel dafür tun müssen, dass es künftig besser wird. Aber dieser Nebenkriegsschauplatz ist sicher nicht der richtige dafür und lenkt unnötig von den wichtigeren Themen ab.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Lazarus (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Ralle, hat ja auch die Erklärung mitgelierfert wo dies steht:
> 
> siehe:
> Gewässerordnung des VDSF e.V. Punkt 1.5.2.
> ...


Die übliche Nebelkerze.
Diese 'Gewässerordnung' ist eine MUSTERgewässerordnung die der VDSF seinen Mitgliedern als Vorlage zur Verfügung stellt.
Gültig ist sie so wohl nirgends. Schließlich hat der VDSF keine Gewässer, an denen er was ordnen könnte.

Dieses Muster ist so geschrieben, dass die Vereine die sie als Vorlage nehmen, maximale Rechtssicherheit hat.
Genau das erwartet man von einem guten Verband nämlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

@ Tomasz:
Irgendwas siehst Du falsch.

Es geht um den § 4,2, der eine ganz andere Qualität hat als das von Dir verlinkte ehemalige DAV-Konstrukt.

Im VDSF/DAFV wird gelten:


> 2. Die Landesverbände unterstützen den Verband bei der Durchsetzung seiner satzungsmäßig bestimmten Aufgaben und Ziele.
> *Die Landesverbände verpflichten sich, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte Recht * (Anmerkung: gemeint damit vom BV gesetzt) *von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird.*



Da der DAV früher weniger anglerfeindlich war als der VDSF, war das wohl auch kein größeres Problem für Angler mit dem von Tomasz zitierten § - der jetzt aktuelle beinhaltet für alle im DAFV organisierten Angler aber jede MEnge Zündstoff.

Da auch der DAV in den VDSF/DAFV übertritt zu dessen bis jetzt geltenden Regeln, da ja auch der VDSF/DAFV Rechtsnachfolger des VDSF ist, während der DAV ohne Rechtsnachfolge erlischt.

Angesichts der Mehrheiten im DAFV (3 zu 2 für VDSF im Präsidium, 8 zu 5 im Gesamtpräsidium und 4 zu 1 in der HV)  muss sich angesichts des von mir genannten § 4,2 ja aber kein Ex-DAVler dann Gedanken machen .

Es war ja auch deswegen versprochen worden, alles für den DAV angelpolitisch Wichtige VORHER festzuschreiben....

uuuuuups............





Nochmal:
Es geht nicht um Einflussnahme des BV auf irgendein Landesfischereirecht - das brauchen die nicht, können die nicht, dürfen die nicht!!.

Das Fischereigesetz legt z. B. fest, welche Fische geschont sind (Schonmaß/Schonzeit) - auch da kann man heute schon jeden gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen, der nicht geschont ist.

Der BV kann nun aber mit der Satzung seinen LV (die das dann in die Vereine umsetzen müssten) vorschreiben (Angeln nur zur Ernährung), dass jeder im Geltungsbereich des DAFV gefangene und NICHT im jeweiligen Land geschonte Fisch zu entnehmen ist und man nicht angeln darf, wenn man das nicht will/kann und aufzuhören hat, wenn die Fanggbegrenzung erreicht ist.

Hat nix, ABSOLUT NIX! mit Fischereigesetz zu tun, sondern ist das eine rein vereinsrechtliche Sache!!

Zu der sich alle Vereine der (kon)fusionierten Verbände mit Anerkennung dieser Satzung  durch ihre LV *VERPFLICHTET* haben.

Genauso könnten sie Wertungsangeln für die DAFVler verbieten, Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, Boilies, füttern, schleppangeln etc..

Weil ja in keinem Landesgesetz verpflichtend die Ausübung dieser Dinge vorgeschrieben ist, kann es der BV problemlos als vereinsrechtliches Verbot für seine Mitglieder vorschreiben, die sich sazungsgemäß verpflichtet haben, das dann bei ihren Mitgliedern (den Vereinen) durchzusetzen.

Und mit der Machtfülle, mit der da das Präsidium ausgestattet wurde satzungsgemäß, brauchen die für sowas nicht mal nen HV-Beschlußwie im § 6  (wobei da die Mehrheit ja noch größer wäre für die VDSFler)...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Man bezieht sich hier immer wieder gerne auf den umstrittenen § 6 Abs. 2 a. Den Diskutanten ist dabei sicher nicht entgangen, dass es diesen Absatz nahezu im gleichen Wortlaut auch schon in der Satzung des DAV-Bund gab, oder? Hier wurde geradezu wortgleich der Satzung des DAV-Bund abgeschrieben. Und es ist ironischerweise der selbe § 6 Abs. 2 a:
> 
> "...*Rechte und Pflichten der Mitglieder*...
> 2a)...Die Mitglieder haben die Pflicht, den DAV bei der Erfüllung seiner satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben zu unterstützen, die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung anzuerkennen und auszuführen sowie den festgelegten Beitrag an den DAV pünktlich abzuführen...."
> ...


 
Genau richtig, und schaut man sich Land auf, Land ab mal alle Satzungen von Vereinen und Verbänden so an, dann wird man ähnliche Formulierungen fast überall finden. Denn genau das ist der Zweck von Vereinen, nämlich, dass sich die Mitglieder eigene Regelungen schaffen, nach denen sie im Verein leben.

Es ist schon immer so gewesen, dass Landesverbände die Mehrheitsentscheidungen der Bundesverbände ausführen. Genauso haben Kreisverbände die Mehrheitsentscheidungen in den Landesverbänden zu akzeptieren und Vereine Mehrheitsentscheidungen der Landes- und Kreisverbände, genauso wie Mitglieder die Mehrheitsentscheidungen ihrer Jahreshauptversammlungen zu akzeptieren haben. 

Wäre das alles nicht so, dann wären Beschlüsse nicht nötig und würden auch nicht getroffen werden. Dann könnte man sich alle Abstimmungen selbst in den Vereinen sparen. Und um diesen Beschlüssen Nachdruck zu verleihen gibt es in den Vereinen oft Bußgeldordnungen oder es ist in den Satzungen festgehalten, dass man im Falle von Verstößen aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen werden kann oder andere Sanktionen, wie z.B. zum Müllsammeln des Vereines zu erscheinen oder ähnliches.

Wer so etwas nicht akzeptiert, der sollte in keinen Verein eintreten und diese ganz weit meiden...

Diese ganzen Horrorszenarien, die hier immer aufgebaut werden kann ich nach über 30 Jahren VDSF-Zugehörigkeit nicht nachvollziehen, aber wer es braucht....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

*Bis auf den letzten Satz hat Dorschgreifer vollkommen recht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Es war ja auch deswegen versprochen worden, alles für den DAV angelpolitisch Wichtige VORHER festzuschreiben....

uuuuuups............



Aber Frau Dr. fängt ja jetzt dann schon mal an "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten" 
(Mehrheitsverhältnisse: 3 zu 2 für VDSF im Präsidium, 8 zu 5 im Gesamtpräsidium und 4 zu 1 in der HV) .....

Um dem Zweck des Vereines (hier DAFV) gerecht zu werden und den Anglern dann zu sagen, wie sie zu angeln haben, das ist genau das, was ich geschrieben habe..


			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Denn genau das ist der Zweck von Vereinen, nämlich, dass sich die Mitglieder eigene Regelungen schaffen, nach denen sie im Verein leben.



Und dann muss man als guter Demokrat helfen, dass die organisierten Angler ihre Wünsche (wurde ja mehrheitlich so gewollt) erfüllt bekommen und schwarze Schafe aussortiert werden...

Und da ja bald die bisherige Alternative DAV wegfällt, kann nun der VDSF/DAFV natürlich ganz anders vorgehen als bisher, da er damit jetzt nicht mehr befürchten muss, dass Vereine den Verband wechseln könnten..




Ich kenne Leute, die das als Herrn M´s. späte Rache am DAV bezeichnen, da die ihn nach der Wende nicht gewählt hatten....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> *Die Landesverbände verpflichten sich, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte Recht * (Anmerkung: gemeint damit vom BV gesetzt) *von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird.*


Genau Thomas - Recht, dass der Verband zum Zwecke des Verbandslebens und der Rechts- und Handlungsfähigkeit setzt.

Der Verband hat aber nicht das Recht, Hoheitsrechte seiner Mitglieder einzuschränken (das dürfen nur solche juritsischen Personen, die einer öffentlich-rechtlichen Satzung unterliegen - hier gilt Öffentlichkeitsrecht ... beim Anglerverband gilt aber Privatrecht, was die Durchgriffsmöglichkeiten massiv einschränkt). Und zu diesen Hoheitsrechten zählt eben auch alles, was an das Ausüben des Fischereirechtes geknüpft ist.

Sprich: ein etwaiger Beschluss der HV wäre nicht rechtskräftig. Es sei denn, er wäre einstimmig gefasst worden - der Deliquent hätte also für die Beschneidung seiner Rechte gestimmt. Und selbst dann, wäre an der Rechtsfähigkeit zu zweifeln ... der Zweifel wird aber nicht aufkommen, weil ja auch die Benachteilgten dafür gestmmt haben. Du erkennst die Logik, die ich meine?

Bei den "befürchteten" Beschlüssen kommt noch was ganz anderes zum Tragen: die Pflicht zur Verhältnismäßigkeit. Da könnten wir noch Tage drüber sennieren und kämen auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Nochmal: der Landesverband ist eine in seinen Entscheidungen frei handelnde juristische Person. Deren Rechte einzuschränken, bedarf es eines Gesetzes oder einer öffentlichen Verordnung. Und beides KANN ein nach Privatrecht handelnder Verein NICHT erlassen. Beschlüsse einer HV erstrecken sich lediglich auf den vereinsinternen, satzungsgemäß gesteckten Rahmen - sie haben keinen Einfluss darüber hinaus.

Das Vereinsmitglied unterwirft sich der Satzung, unumstritten aber ihm sind vom Gesetzgeber reichlich Mittel in die Hand gegeben worden, um sich gegen Entscheidungen zu wehren, die seinen Interessen zugegen laufen. Im Klartext heisst das: er legt die Fristlose auf den Tisch, wenns ihm zu bunt wird.

Und hier sind wir beim Schwanz, der mit dem Hund wedelt: riskiert ein finanziell angeschlagener Verband den Verlust eines zahlenden Mitgliedes oder tut er das nicht?

Wenn der Beschluss einstimmig abgenickt wird - und da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht - haben wir als Mischpoke am Teich die Arschkarte gezogen. Aber dann liegt es nicht an irgendenwelchen juristischen Winkelzügen, sondern an der Blödheit der Großkopferten.

Diese Situation aber zu orakeln - und da musst du mir Recht geben - ist im Moment reine Glaskugelleserei.

@sonstwer

Was für'n Zander? Ich bin in einigen Foren Mitglied aber ein Zander im Logo? Nicht, dass ich wüsste


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Lies Dorschgreifers Posting - er hat damit schlicht recht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ralle, beweise du doch erst einmal, dass diese Einflussnahme so stattfindet, wie von dir propagiert...
> 
> Was soll ich da beweisen ? Ich sage, die Satzung ermöglicht es dem Dachverband Vorschriften zu erlassen, die von den Mitgliedern umgesetzt werden *müssen*.
> *Ob *der Dachverbad das macht, und in welchem Umfang oder welchen Betreffen, das ist reine Spekulation.
> ...



Es geht nicht um hellseherische Konstrukte, sondern um den Freibrief, den der Dachverband gem. Satzung hat. Wie er diesen nutzt, darüber kann man philosophieren, oder hoffen.



Zoddl schrieb:


> ... ich hab eigentlich überhaupt keine Zeit.... also nur kurz
> 
> @Ralle
> Korrekt! Das Verbot von Wettfischen und das (nicht/teilweise umgesetzte) Setzkescherverbot haben sich etablieren können, weil man dem Zitronenfalter in der Vergangenheit vermutlich Zitronen in die Hand gedrückt hat. Auf welche Art und Weise bzw mit welchen Mitteln explizit aber Drosse für eine Umsetzung der Verbote gesorgt hat, entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis. Der immer mal wieder erwähnte Monitor-Bericht dürfte da recht hilfreich gewesen sein.
> ...




Ich verstehe offen gesagt nicht, worauf Du hinauswillst, wenn auch Deine Zeilen insgesamt richtig sind. Inklusive der Feststellung, dass in diesem Verbandskonstrukt von einer Einheit nicht gesprochen werden kann. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auslöser der Diskussion war folgendes Statement von Ralle:
> 
> 
> 
> Genau das kann ein Verband eben nicht entscheiden, ohne es sich von jeder zuständigen Bezirksbehörde absegnen zu lassen.




Das sind Nebelkerzen.

Wozu willst Du erklären, dass ein Bundesverband keine Mindestmaße festlegen kann ? Das steht überhaupt nicht zur Debatte und ist völlig außerhalb des Diskussionsstranges.
Dass ein Verband bestehende Gesetze nicht außer Kraft setzen oder diese auch nicht entgegen deren Sinn verändern kann, muss man das wirklich diskutieren ? Ich denke Nein.

Dass ein Fischereirechtinhaber aber seine Gewässerordnung über das gesetzlich geforderte hinaus verschärfen kann, dass steht wohl außer Frage. Ein Fischereirechtinhaber kann ohne weiteres für seine Gewässer z.B. ein Nachtangelverbot aussprechen, dass Dienstags und Donnerstags nicht gefischt werden darf, dass nicht geschonte Fische zu entnehmen sind und,und,und....eben alles, was nichtgegen das bestehende Recht verstößt.

Und der Dachverband kann per Beschluß festlegen, dass sich seine Mitglieder an irgendwelche Regeln zu halten haben. Und die Mitglieder sind gem. Satzung verpflichtet, diese Regeln an ihren Gewässern zu befolgen. 

Es ist völlig wumpe, ob und was ein Dachverband in diesem Rahmen beschließt oder fordert, Knackpunkt ist, er hat die Möglichkeit das zu tun. 

Und dazu muss er nicht einmal die Angler oder Vereine befragen. Das wird auf der Hauptversammlung mit den Delegierten der LV´s ausgekaspert.


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genauso könnten sie Wertungsangeln für die DAFVler verbieten, Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, Boilies, füttern, schleppangeln etc..


Wenn sie Langeweile haben, können Sie anschliessend nen Eis essen gehen und sich überlegen, wie die ganze Verbieterei mit ihrer Satzung konform zu bringen ist.


Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ist euch schon einmal aufgefallen,
> das in der Satzung des DAFV ein ganz entscheidender Punkt, gegenüber der des VDSF, hinzugekommen ist?
> 
> 
> ...


Denn an diese müssen sie sich ebenfalls halten, da zum Bewerten auf die Nachhaltigkeit einer Angelmethode ein Präsidentsposten eines Interessenverbandes wohl schwerlich ausreicht.
Man könnte als Strafmassnahme ja den BV feuern, wäre sicher mal was neues! 



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Genau richtig, und schaut man sich Land auf, Land ab mal alle Satzungen von Vereinen und Verbänden so an, dann wird man ähnliche Formulierungen fast überall finden. Denn genau das ist der Zweck von Vereinen, nämlich, dass sich die Mitglieder eigene Regelungen schaffen, nach denen sie im Verein leben.
> 
> Es ist schon immer so gewesen, dass Landesverbände die Mehrheitsentscheidungen der Bundesverbände ausführen. Genauso haben Kreisverbände die Mehrheitsentscheidungen in den Landesverbänden zu akzeptieren und Vereine Mehrheitsentscheidungen der Landes- und Kreisverbände, genauso wie Mitglieder die Mehrheitsentscheidungen ihrer Jahreshauptversammlungen zu akzeptieren haben.
> 
> ...



Jop, und da der DAFV auch nur ein Verein ist, kann er für seine Mitglieder Regelungen erlassen die bis in die Basis umgesetzt werden müssen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lies Dorschgreifers Posting - er hat damit schlicht recht.



Ja, natürlich hat er Recht - leider, muss man fast sagen. Aber das sind freiwillige Akzeptanzen. Das macht es nicht leichter, gar keine Frage.

Wenn meine HV beschließen würde, ich dürfte nur noch im rosa Tütü zum Einkaufen fahren, kann ich mich dem beugen oder aber ich bekünde Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit und leite zumindest eine juristische Prüfung ein.

Ergibt diese, dass die HV das beschließen darf, habe ich das Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung.

Ergibt diese, dass die HV ihre Befugnisse überschritten hat, der Beschluss also nicht rechtskräftig ist, können die anderen gern im rosa Tütü zum Einkaufen fahren - ich tue es nicht und mir kann und darf daraus auch kein Nachteil entstehen.

Die Frage, die sich stellt: riskiere ich solch einen Zoff?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> Die Frage, die sich stellt: riskiere ich solch einen Zoff?


Merkste was?

Und mit erlöschen des DAV nach dem rechtskräftigen Übertritt in denVDSF/DAFV fehlt dann die bisherige Möglichkeit, in einen anglerfreundlicheren Alternativverband zu wechseln, dann bleibt nur noch der Austritt insgesamt (wie deswegen ja auch vom LSFV-NDS geplant).

Und da wissen die Funktionäre in den LV und BV, dass diesen Weg viele mangels Wissen, wie einfach das geht, viele Vereine scheuen werden..

Aber so will es ja  nunmal die überwältigende Mehrhheit der organisierte Angler (im DAV sogar einstimmig)  - das muss man respektieren.



> Ergibt diese, dass die HV das beschließen darf, habe ich das Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung.


Leider falsch.

Denn du bist ja im Verein, um Mehrheitsentscheidungen zu akzeptieren, eine Mehrheitsentscheidung ist kein *außerordentlcher* Kündigungsgrund -  nicht mal ne Verdoppelung der Beiträge wäre das (kann ich Dir gerne dazu nen zigseitigen Kommentar von einer Anwalts/Beratungsfirma schicken, wo das dargelegt wird, gerade auch in Bezug auf Sonderkündigungsrechte in Bezug auf "Verschmelzung durch Übernahme" wie hier)........

Nur dann außerordentlich möglich, wenn die Kündigungsfrist über 2 Jahre betragen würde.

Deswegen steht da ja immer zum 31. 12. kündigen, um zum 31.12. nächsten Jahres raus zu sein in den Satzungen - da gehts um Finanzsicherung für die Vereine.



Den Zahn muss ich Dir leider also auch ziehen...


----------



## angler1996 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

mal unabhängig von der Sitzverteilung im zukünftigen Päsidium / vorstand des Bundesverbandes

Wer sitzt denn dort?
Doch wohl die Landes- Präsidenten etc. .
Warum sollen die was beschließen, was sie auf Landesebene dann nicht wollen?
Etwas vereinfacht dargestellt. Ich sehe nicht den großen Widerspruch zwischen Bund und Land ( ob das im Detail immer so aufgeht, naja)

Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, von wem kommt dies? LV und Landesregierung?


 
Landesregierung natürlich. Der untersteht die Fischereibehörde, nicht dem Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> ( ob das im Detail immer so aufgeht, naja)


Werden wir sehen, Frau Dr. will ja nun laut ihre Worten auf der HV des VDSF/DAFV endlich anfangen, "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten, um ein Programm und dessen Finanzierung zu erstellen"..

Wir wollten das ja nicht umsonst immer VORHER haben - nun muss man laut Satzung  ohne mögliche Gegenwehr schlucken, egal was da beschlossen wird - aber so wollten das die organisierten Angler ja..

Guten  Appetit....

Wir berichten dann ja auch, sobald wir was erfahren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich hat er Recht - leider, muss man fast sagen. Aber das sind freiwillige Akzeptanzen. Das macht es nicht leichter, gar keine Frage.
> 
> Wenn meine HV beschließen würde, ich dürfte nur noch im rosa Tütü zum Einkaufen fahren, kann ich mich dem beugen oder aber ich bekünde Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit und leite zumindest eine juristische Prüfung ein.
> 
> ...




Und gerade hat es noch geheissen dies geht nicht.  

Zoff? Welchen Zoff? Die Delegierten werden sich schon einig. 
Und da die Fusion ja auch ohne den Zoff an der Basis durchgedrückt wurde, so ganz ohne Informationen...

Die DAFV Delegierten werden der Basis dies schon erklären können....da verlass Dich mal drauf.


----------



## Sharpo (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Landesregierung natürlich. Der untersteht die Fischereibehörde, nicht dem Verband.



Und wieso gillt dann dies nicht für das ganze Bundesland?

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Fischereibehörde eng mit den Landesfischereiverband bzw. Bezirksverband zusammen arbeitet?

Solche Einschnitte geschehen immer in Absprache mit dem Verband.

Ich würde mir mal diese genannte EU- Richtlinie aushändigen lassen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und gerade hat es noch geheissen dies geht nicht.
> 
> Zoff? Welchen Zoff? Die Delegierten werden sich schon einig.
> Und da die Fusion ja auch ohne den Zoff an der Basis durchgedrückt wurde, so ganz ohne Informationen...
> ...



Nochmal: beschließen kann die HV erstmal alles mögliche. Von mir aus auch, dass ich im rosa Tütü usw.

Zoff gibt es dann, wenn der Beschluss von mir nicht mitgetragen werden kann und ich eine juristische Überprüfung anstrenge - das ist bei Vereinen nämlich ein mega Getue, da der Gesetzgeber eigentlich davon ausgeht, dass sowas vereinsintern geregelt wird.

Was ergibt sich daraus? Habe ich Stimmrecht in einem Verein, sollte ich entweder

a) juristisch so sattelfest sein, dass ich auch brisante Themen anfassen kann oder
b) gepflegt meine Klappe und mich der Stimme enthalten

Das gelebtes Vereinsleben anders aussieht, weis ich selbst - leider.

Was deinen Zweitabsatz angeht: na klar werden die uns das schon irgendwie begründen können (wobei ich eher befürchte, dass da gar nichts begründet wird - friss oder stirb). Aber ich hege die kleine Hoffnung (ja, immer noch), dass es nichts zu begründen geben wird.

Beitragsanhebung ... ehrlich jetzt ... das muss mir keiner begründen - die wird gezahlt und gut isses. Aber Nachtangelverbot ... auf die Beründung wäre ich in der Tat gespannt und du kannst mir glauben, dass ich die auch mit allem Nachdruck einfordern würde.


----------



## Tomasz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Tomasz:
> Irgendwas siehst Du falsch.
> 
> Es geht um den § 4,2, der eine ganz andere Qualität hat als das von Dir verlinkte ehemalige DAV-Konstrukt.
> ...



Da müsst Ihr Euch mal einigen auf welchen Paragraphen Ihr Euch nun beziehen wollt. Mein Statement bezog sich klar unter anderem auf folgende Beiträge:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ey, was nicht sein kann ist mitdiskutieren, ohne die Satzung des DAFV zu kennen.
> 
> http://www.vdsf.de/documents/satzungsentwurf-dafv.pdf
> 
> ...





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei §6 2c ist es mir grad kalt den Rücken runter gelaufen.
> 
> Stasiverband.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 6  2.c ist zwingend logisch, um 6  2.a durchzusetzen. Das hat nix mit Stasi zu tun.





sonstwer schrieb:


> ...
> Reib dir deinen Sand aus den Augen und lies dir in Aller Ruhe mal den  "Allmachtsparagraphen" (Punkt 6) in der neuen Satzung durch.
> Dann kombiniere ihn mit der bisherigen Praxis.
> ...



Und dieser Paragraph 6 Abs. 2 a stand so auch schon beim DAV-Bund in der Satzung und ist quasi wörtlich übernommen worden. Da sehe ich doch nichts falsch.
Ihr könnt doch nicht die Sachen so drehen wie sie Euch am Besten in den Kram passen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Deswegen hab ich den von mir geannnten Paragraphen ja extra noch mit aufgeführt, um das Gesamtbild und die daraus resultierenden möglichen Folgen klar zu machen.

Dorschgreifer als VDSFler hats doch gut erklärt, wie das die Mehrheit sieht.

Das im Zusammenhang mit den beiden genannten Paragraphen, den Mehrheitsverhältnissen im VDSF/DAFV ohne vorheriges feschreiben wichtiger angelpolitischer Punkte sowie der Tatsache, dass mit erlöschen des DAV keine Alternative für Vereine, Regional- oder Bezirkverbände mehr zur Verfügung steht, das ist eben vom DAV einstimmig so gewollt...

Sollen sie ja nun auch kriegen - das mir diese "Mischung" nicht gefällt, heisst ja nicht, dass sie Dir nicht auch nicht gefallen muss..


----------



## Tomasz (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Sollen sie ja nun auch kriegen - das mir diese "Mischung" *nicht* gefällt, heisst ja *nicht*, dass sie Dir *nicht* auch *nicht* gefallen muss..



Schöne Negation der Negation. Hat fast schon etwas philosophisches. 
Davon ab geht es nicht darum was mir gefällt, sondern darum das eine Diskussion hier für mich nur etwas bringt, wenn man sich darauf einigt worüber man diskutiert. In diesem Fall war das der § 6. 
Den Rest spare ich Dir und mir. Man kann anscheinend das gleiche wollen und dennoch meilenweit voneinander weg sein. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Werden wir ja alles sehen....

Frau Dr. will ja nun laut ihre Worten auf der HV des VDSF/DAFV endlich anfangen, "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten, um ein Programm und dessen Finanzierung zu erstellen"..

Wir wollten das ja nicht umsonst immer VORHER haben - nun muss man laut Satzung  ohne mögliche Gegenwehr schlucken, egal was da beschlossen wird - aber so wollten das die organisierten Angler ja..

Guten  Appetit....

Wir berichten dann ja auch, sobald wir was erfahren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Also ich weiß nicht.
Seitdem die Fusion mehrheitlich durch ist, drehen wir uns hier in allen Diskussionen nur im Kreis rum, in Erwartung, was passieren wird, passieren könnte und was das alles bedeutet.
Findet euch damit ab:
1.) Es wird erstmal bis November auf Bundesebene gar nix passieren, weil die alle nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind. Die haben vor der Fusion nicht kapiert, dass sie orientierungs- und konzeptlos sind und werden jetzt erstmal brauchen, bis sie das merken. Die Länder, denen der jeweilige Bundesverband ohnehin schon lange am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, lehnen sich zurück, warten ob was kommt und wenn was und kochen ihr ureigenstes Süppchen still weiter. Alle anderen kümmern sich ohnehin seit Jahren nicht um den Bundesverband, solange sie nicht konkret was von ihm wollen.
2.) Wenn überhaupt was passiert, dann durch die Angelgegner, Grüne Politiker und sich so nennende Naturschützer, die ihre gut funktionierende Lobby nach wie vor super ins Spiel bringen, vor allem in einem Bundestagswahljahr. Und dann gib es ja die große eine Stimme, mit der die organisierten Angler jetzt sprechen könnten, wenn diese Stimme denn überhaupt mal wüsste, was sie sagen will. Aber da sie das nicht weiß und es nunmal nicht um Kompetenz geht, sondern nur um Macht und Pöstchen, wird sie leiser piepsen als ein hungriger Buchfink im Winter.

Also, was sollen wir jetzt tun?
Wunden lecken und der großen verpassten Chance nachtrauern bringt genauso nix, wie zu der Überzeugung zu kommen, irgendwann mal irgendwo in den ganzen Diskussionen recht gehabt zu haben. Wir können nur da weiter machen, wo es konkrete Ansätze gibt, also bei allen von den (Landes- und/oder Bundes-) Verbänden initiierten Restriktionsbemühungen gegen uns Angler oder überall dort, wo starke Interessensvertretungen uns Angler einzuschränken versuchen und die Verbände sich (mal wieder) als zu blind, zu naturschutzhörig oder sonstwie als zu dämlich erweisen.

...oder halt ins benachbarte Ausland fahren und den Götz von Berlichingen zitieren.


----------



## angler1996 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Honeyball : setzen, sehr gut:m

Wunden lecken ist nich und wilde Spekulationen wer warum mit wem, sorry sind nett, bringen aber nichts.
Nein . ich kanns immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, warum die ja gesagt haben.

Wie wäre es denn der ja nunmehr vorhanden Präsidentin ( sie gibts ja nunmal)mal aufzuschreiben :
A) was wir erwarten
b) was wir nicht erwarten
c) wohin die Reise gehen soll

Nicht, dass sie mir eventuell zu einseitig beraten wird

Wie denkt Ihr?
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Mach ruhig - neben Gentechnik und Gülle kann sie Kommunikation verweigern ja eh schon erstklassig - gute VDSF-Tradition..........


----------



## Honeyball (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

@996:
Wenn es der darum gegangen wäre, zu tun, was wir erwarten, dann hätte sie sich *vorher* genau darüber informieren können.
Das ist ne Politikerin, der nach der Wahl wahrscheinlich alle Felle wegschwimmen werden und die ihre guten Beziehungen und Seilschaften nutzt, damit sie nicht unsanft auf den Allerwertesten knallt. Wir hatten hier schon lange den Verdacht, dass sie als Marionette herhalten muss, zwischendurch hat es auch mal kurz den Eindruck gegeben, als wenn sie das nicht wollte. Aber irgendwie wurde ihr das Ganze dann doch so sehr versüsst, dass ihr jeder bittere Beigeschmack egal ist.


----------



## angler1996 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Entschuldige , mir sind die Gedanken rund um die Dame bekannt und so recht mag ich mich mit ihr nicht anfreunden.
Ich hätte mit ihre Wahl wahrlich anders vorgestellt.
Sie hätte durchaus mal ne Rede ans "Fußvolk" halten können.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, wir sollten , naja, zu Papier bringen , was wir wollen.
Auch wenn ich darauf eigentlich keine Reaktion erwarte.
Aber man kann es mal mit den Ergebnissen abgleichen, die vermutlich ja irgendwann im November bekannt gegeben werden. Ich brauche den Schock ( vielleicht)

So, un nu geh ich Daumen drücken und Gucken. Nicht das die "Gelben" da einsam ihre Kreise ziehen|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wieso gillt dann dies nicht für das ganze Bundesland?
> 
> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Fischereibehörde eng mit den Landesfischereiverband bzw. Bezirksverband zusammen arbeitet?
> 
> ...


 
Weil Mittelfranken festgelegt hat, für den Regierungsbezirk die auf Landesebene getroffenen Festlegungen zu verschärfen. Und das dürfen sie auch, genau wie jeder andere bayerische Regierungsbezirk. Jeder Regierungsbezirk hat eine eigene Bezirksfischereiverordnung.

Das Ergebnis dieses Regelungsunfugs ist hier zusamengefasst (alle Bezirksfischereiverordnungen):
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...n-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-oberfranken/

Resultat:
Rotfeder in Oberfranken geschützt, in Mittelfranken frei (durchaus im gleichen Gewässer)
Forelle in Oberfranken bis 15.04. geschützt, in Mittelfranken bis 30.04.
...

Da ist nix mit bundesweiten Festlegungen. Die werden schon auf Bezirksebene zerlegt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht.
> Seitdem die Fusion mehrheitlich durch ist, drehen wir uns hier in allen Diskussionen nur im Kreis rum, in Erwartung, was passieren wird, passieren könnte und was das alles bedeutet.
> Findet euch damit ab:
> 1.) Es wird erstmal bis November auf Bundesebene gar nix passieren, weil die alle nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind. Die haben vor der Fusion nicht kapiert, dass sie orientierungs- und konzeptlos sind und werden jetzt erstmal brauchen, bis sie das merken. Die Länder, denen der jeweilige Bundesverband ohnehin schon lange am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, lehnen sich zurück, warten ob was kommt und wenn was und kochen ihr ureigenstes Süppchen still weiter. Alle anderen kümmern sich ohnehin seit Jahren nicht um den Bundesverband, solange sie nicht konkret was von ihm wollen.
> ...




Nicht ganz.

Es gibt noch einige Landesverbände mit bis dato wirksamer Kündigung. Diese zurückzunehmen bedarf es eines Mitgliederentscheides.

Und erst wenn im letzten Landesverband die Entscheidung gefallen ist, kann man auf andere Ebenen achten. Z.B. die Durchsetzung der von den organisierten Angler gewollten oder geduldeten Restriktionen. Ein sehr spannendes Feld. 

Jeder Austritt eines Landesverbandes, bzw. jede Bestätigung einer Kündigung - so dies geschieht - schwächt diesen zusammengschusterten DAFV, fördert dessen Zerfall und macht die Bühne frei für etwas vernünftiges.


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Hallo,



> Es wird erstmal bis November auf Bundesebene gar nix passieren,



Naja ...warten wir mal ab..... erstmal steht ein Wettkampf-Anglen in NL mit zwei Verbandmannschaften an !

Mal schauen was da auf BV Ebene passiert ...


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mit ihre Wahl wahrlich anders vorgestellt.
> Sie hätte durchaus mal ne Rede ans "Fußvolk" halten können.
> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, wir sollten , naja, zu Papier bringen , was wir wollen.


Aus einem anderen Thread:


Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Politische Beratung und Durchsetzung wird vom DFV angeboten und darüber werden die Herren Markstein und Mohnert über die neue Satzungsregelung Beraterverträge zur persönlichen Beratung der neuen Präsidentin bekommen. Sie sind es, die beratend "an ihrer Seite" in Lauerstellung sind.


Dann fertige das Papier am besten in 3-facher Ausführung an, denn es lesen ja noch zwei andere mit! 




PS: Ich find bezügl Rumpelrudis Beitrag nix als Quelle im Netz! Hat da jemand etwas hierzu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*



> erstmal steht ein Wettkampf-Anglen in NL mit zwei Verbandmannschaften an !


Hat nix mit DAFV zu tun (dens ja noch nicht gibt), ist ne alte DAV-Geschichte.
Die jetzt als Erfolg verkauft wird, es wäre ja alles nicht so schlimm....

Wenn die bei uns solche Fischen mit Preisgeldern wieder veranstalten würden, würde ich meine große Schnauze halten..

Auch die anderen Wett/Quali/Sichtungsfischen, die der DAV schon gemeldet hatte, werden 2013 wohl erstmal stattfinden (Finanzierung dabei noch ungewiss)..

Wie es dann weitergeht, will ja Frau Dr. mit ihren Konsorten dann jetzt  ja mal langsam anfangen auszuloten.....

So wie das gerade "verkauft" wird, ists aber nur einmal mehr Angler verdummt.....


----------



## lxbert (20. März 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

sogar die internationale presse berichtet über den zusammenschluss:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/mar/20/fishermen-friends-german-anglers-truce?CMP=SOCNETTXT6966


----------



## Knispel (17. April 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Der Behinderten-Anglerverband ( DAV-Mitglied) hat interessante Zeilen auf seiner Homepage geschrieben :
http://www.handicap-anglerverband.de/DAV_Fusion.htm


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2013)

*AW: Auch DAV stimmt der Zersplitterung der organisierten Angler zu*

Ist aber schon über ein Jahr alt und hat auch nix genutzt. #c


----------

